# Ateyaa from You Tube



## Jada (Jul 29, 2008)

Just wondering is anyone following Ateyaa's regimen she has great hair.


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 29, 2008)

i bought all the products and tools she uses, but I didn't like the aphogee shampoo that much so i dont use it .


----------



## NuMe2004 (Jul 29, 2008)

Although I'm not relaxed, I must say that her hair is fabulous! I love her tutorials. Her personality is on point !


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought one of the things she recommended...yeah she does have nice hair!!


----------



## Forbidden (Jul 29, 2008)

I enjoy her makeup tutorials


----------



## Britt (Jul 29, 2008)

_She's funny as helll to me. _
_Her hair does look good, it looks light and healthy after she's finished her routine, and her weave looks really good._


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow she is great at styling her hair! This is something that i am ALWAYS trying to work on personally.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=G7joDaDZJAk&feature=related

I was shocked that she didn't DC but she definitely uses great products. I might have to steal her straight hair reggie!


----------



## Anancy (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow her hair i beautiful, when i was relaxed my hair never looked like that - just goes to show i really didn't know how to take care of it.


----------



## karezone (Jul 29, 2008)

I like both her hair and makeup videos.  I have the aphogee: restructorizer, damaged hair shampoo, the two minute; and the keracare oil sheen w/humidity block.

Until I saw her video I thought that I was the only one who used the two minute conditioner every week.  My hair loves protein.  I haven't used the aphogee heavy protein conditioner in about 2 years, but may be going back to it for my next relaxer.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2008)

shorthairdiva09 said:


> i bought all the products and tools she uses, but I didn't like the aphogee shampoo that much so i dont use it .


 

What didn't you like about the poo?

I see you're in SC, which part?


----------



## loulou82 (Jul 29, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Wow she is great at styling her hair! This is something that i am ALWAYS trying to work on personally.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=G7joDaDZJAk&feature=related
> 
> I was shocked that she didn't DC but she definitely uses great products. I might have to steal her straight hair reggie!




She doesn't DC with heat but she keeps her plastic cap on for 7-10 minutes.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2008)

I currently use the 2 min reconstructor.  I am trying to use of some of my products so I can buy everything else in the Aphogee line(not sure about the poo though)  Watching her vids makes me want to try her regimen  I'm hoping when I do use the products it gives me that swingamatic, bouncy hair


----------



## aloof one (Jul 29, 2008)

I love watching her so much!

I try (and succeed most of the time) to make sure my flatironed hair comes out looking like hers even though I'm not fully relaxed anymore. I think if you are relaxed and can afford it anyone could follow her regimen and get excellent results. It takes time, but it only gets better once you stick to it long enough.


----------



## MissRissa (Jul 29, 2008)

i saw one of her vids for the first time this past weekend.  her personality keeps them from being so dull and her hair be swangin.  

i think im gonna pick up that 2 min reconstructor


----------



## discobiscuits (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd never heard of her till this thread. Thanks. Really nice. Her wrap looks like mine did when I was relaxed. Her hair is gawjus and she's pretty. Love the accent!


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> What didn't you like about the poo?
> 
> I see you're in SC, which part?



i used it once and my hair tangled very bad, the two minute reconstructor and green tea restructurizer does good but the shampoo was not on point. i havent used it since, but i may try it the week before my relaxer and see if that helps 

i am in elgin/columbia area


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 29, 2008)

loulou82 said:


> She doesn't DC with heat but she keeps her plastic cap on for 7-10 minutes.


 
my bad...I was watching the video with the volume off for a bit



gorgeoushair said:


> I currently use the 2 min reconstructor. I am trying to use of some of my products so I can buy everything else in the Aphogee line(not sure about the poo though) Watching her vids makes me want to try her regimen I'm hoping when I do use the products it gives me that swingamatic, bouncy hair


 
I definitely will try her reggie too!



aloof one said:


> I love watching her so much!
> 
> I try (and succeed most of the time) to make sure my flatironed hair comes out looking like hers even though I'm not fully relaxed anymore. I think if you are relaxed and can afford it anyone could follow her regimen and get excellent results. It takes time, but it only gets better once you stick to it long enough.


 

I will stick to it and see if it can work for me.

I know a old hairdresser used to "set" my hair by sitting it under the dryer for 15 min. (combed down straight). And then she would finish blow drying and lightly flat iron.

My hair would always be bouncy like crazy. I think that is one of the keys to her success


----------



## Jada (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been following her routine and so far so good (keeping my fingers crossed)


----------



## Aidenberry03 (Jul 29, 2008)

Aphogee shampoos suck. I tried the one for "Damaged Hair" & "Evening Primrose" both tangled my hair something sick.

But I love that Keratin Leave In, yummy .


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2008)

i have a bunch of products that she uses but most of them i had before i saw her videos. i did however purchase the aphogee green tee spray and keracare oil sheen because of her. i love both products and i use the aphogee 2 minute treatment and green tea spray everytime i use heat. they are great  products.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.

If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.

I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2008)

shorthairdiva09 said:


> i used it once and my hair tangled very bad, the two minute reconstructor and green tea restructurizer does good but the shampoo was not on point. i havent used it since, but i may try it the week before my relaxer and see if that helps
> 
> i am in elgin/columbia area


 

I may just try the moisturizing one, not sure though.

I'm in greenville.  Do ya'll have any dominican salons down there?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 29, 2008)

Can someone post the ingedients to the poo, please?


----------



## ChelzBoo (Jul 29, 2008)

i love her personality...so animated.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> *If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.*
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.


co-sign x100


----------



## tocktick (Jul 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.




i noticed a lot of heat too (hood dryer, blow-dry, chi and curling iron ) . i would say be wary of trying the regimen, not everybody's hair will withstand that much heat regularly. it's good that she's continually stresses that what she does works for her and makes no claims that it will work for others. i'm sure some may find success with it though. anyway, her hair does look really nice.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.


 
But she sure does give good instructions for how to have that show-stopping blingin' swangin' hair! I wouldn't mind following her tips every now and then


----------



## Neith (Jul 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.



Just looking at her hair now I'd say that she could grow it out for sure.  

but I agree that it just isn't going to work for some people.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jul 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Can someone post the ingedients to the poo, please?


 
From Folica.com
Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Cocamide DEA, Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate, Oleamidopropyl PG-Dimonium Chloride, Glycol Distearate, Panthenol, Fragrance, Lecithin, Polyquaternium-10, Hydrolyzed Whole Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Cocyl Hydrolyzed Collagen, Butyl Stearate, Oleoyl Sarcosinate, Sesame Oil, Lanolin Alcohol, Citric Acid, Sodium Chloride, Tetrasodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Methylparaben, FD&C Red #40.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Jul 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.


 

ITA! I ADORE her hair, (to the point that i even wanted to go back relaxed... the bounce and swang had me drooling!) 

This summer, a friend and I have tried to copy her regimen. both of us are natural. I followed Ateya's regimen only partially (because i didn't want to go and buy all the products) and my hair didn't come out better or worse than usual, so i just knew it wasn't for me because it didn't improve things for me (and it didn't make it worse either... so for me, why spend the money)... 

but my friend did everything Ateya did to a "T"... bought all the products, carefully did all the steps... studied the vids... everything... and her hair ended up becoming hard and (heat? protein overload? manulipulation?) damaged. She ended up having to DC and baby her hair for the next few weeks to get her hair back to its soft natural state. 

We were both really bummed, and the sad thing is she was a bigger fan of the youtube vids than I was (she introduced them to me), and she couldn't wait to try it out herself... only to waste money, time, and damage her hair. She was dissapointed in her results, but its all good tho. We both still love Ateya and her hair (and her awesome personality), and just used this as a lesson that everything doesn't work for everyone... maybe if she or I went back to relaxed, it would work wonders for our hair, but for now... we just admire from afar.


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 29, 2008)

GeorgiaCutie said:


> From Folica.com
> Water, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Cocamide DEA, Sodium Lauroyl Sarcosinate, Oleamidopropyl PG-Dimonium Chloride, Glycol Distearate, Panthenol, Fragrance, Lecithin, Polyquaternium-10, Hydrolyzed Whole Wheat Protein, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Cocyl Hydrolyzed Collagen, Butyl Stearate, Oleoyl Sarcosinate, Sesame Oil, Lanolin Alcohol, Citric Acid, Sodium Chloride, Tetrasodium EDTA, DMDM Hydantoin, Methylparaben, FD&C Red #40.


]

SLS... oh no the heathen arises! glad i dont use this anymore SLS is not my friend.

@gorgeoushair 
nope, i havent found one. there is one in greenville and charleston i believe though


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 29, 2008)

I plan to use her products and try some steps of her regimen. I think it was nice of her to tell us what she does with her hair. If I could get away with doing this, my hair would be swanging too.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 29, 2008)

i will say this, her hair looks nice, but where is the moisturizing conditioner? i use the 2 minute treatment a lot because i like it for my hair but i always use a moisturizing one afterwards even if just for a minute.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.



I agree.  Her hair is gorgeous style wise, but I wouldn't recommend that regimen when it comes to growing the hair and keeping it in top notch healthy.  I believe she probably needs all of that protein because she is relaxed bone straight and uses a lot of heat.  That's probably how she's able to keep some hair on her head.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Can someone post the ingedients to the poo, please?



It has sulfates and is nothing to write home about.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.



Her hair looks good!  I watch her stuff just to see her in action.  _Listen PEOPLE!!! _ Her personality is contagious.  

She's also got the technique for swang down to a T.  But swang is not really in the products-- it's in the technique, which usually requires very LITTLE product.  It's

1.) nice, even ends at a convenient length (sholder)
2.) freshly washed
3.) little product
4.) and multiple HEAT sources.

You will SWANG with that.  But JCoily, I'm so with ya on that post.  A regimen like that at that length is doable, if your goal is maintaining a particular, usually shorter length.  Ateya may not necessarily be concerned with growing her hair out to any particular length though, so a regimen like that need not be well rounded. Then of course, shorter hair can take treatment like that easier b/c the hair and cuticle are "newer."  But with length comes age, so adjustments would have to be made.  How many of us came here with regimens like this to begin with?  Nicely done up and on point at perpetual shoulder length. 

Growth and retention long term are what you want to look at with any good regimen.  A protein and heat heav regimen is not really the sort of regimen that would help you grow very much beyond your starting point.  _But she does have some weave tutorials to help you out in that department._


----------



## MissNina (Jul 29, 2008)

I have some of her products used, but I agree about the Aphogee shampoo. It's very heavy with protein so I'll only use it the week after a relaxer. I love the 2 min reconstructor though.


----------



## Kimiche (Jul 29, 2008)

I watched most of videos, even the video on how to make peanut brittle.  She has such a great personality. And I agree, her hair looks great.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 29, 2008)

Kimiche said:


> I watched most of videos, even the video on *how to make peanut brittle*.  She has such a great personality. And I agree, her hair looks great.



Hold up, I missed that one.  I just have to see the narration on that one. People!


----------



## fivetimestwo (Jul 29, 2008)

Love her videos  However, I will stick to my own regimen. I already know that's too much protein for me and my fine hair.


----------



## Tee (Jul 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.


ITA.  She tickles me.  The '_people'_ just kill me!  "PEOPLE"!



Sistaslick said:


> Hold up, I missed that one. I just have to see the narration on that one. People!


We are right -->Here<--


----------



## curlcomplexity (Jul 29, 2008)

Tee said:


> ITA. She tickles me. *The 'people' just kill me! "PEOPLE"!*
> 
> 
> We are right -->Here<--


 

  I love it when she says that!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree I would use her process for a special day..but not as a regular regimen


----------



## napgurl (Jul 29, 2008)

shorthairdiva09 said:


> i bought all the products and tools she uses, but I didn't like the aphogee shampoo that much so i dont use it .


 
Wow I loooove this shampoo. The first time I used it I was like IDk but I tried it again and OMG it was so gentle yet very effective.


----------



## kblc06 (Jul 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.



True, But you also have to realize that she countering that heat with a strong protein based regimen (aphogee reconstructor, keratin spray, and chi silk infusion-which also acts as a heat protectant). I think its sustainable w/retention as long as she keeps her the protein treatments. Everything ain't for everybody


----------



## Supergirl (Jul 29, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> my bad...I was watching the video with the volume off for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too! I wouldn't dare do that now(too much heat)--maybe every once in a while though.


----------



## e$h (Jul 30, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Wow she is great at styling her hair! This is something that i am ALWAYS trying to work on personally.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=G7joDaDZJAk&feature=related
> 
> I was shocked that she didn't DC but she definitely uses great products. I might have to steal her straight hair reggie!


 

Thanks for posting the link.  I love her tutorials!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 30, 2008)

People when I said I was wanting to try her regimen......I meant the products.  I wouldn't put all that heat on my hair every week people.  Yeah, maybe on special occasions/holidays.  I already use the 2 min reconstructor people.  The green tea and keratin was on my to-buy list people

People I know noone was directly talking to me


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> People when I said I was wanting to try her regimen......I meant the products.  I wouldn't put all that heat on my hair every week people.  Yeah, maybe on special occasions/holidays.  I already use the 2 min reconstructor people.  The green tea and keratin was on my to-buy list people
> 
> People I know noone was directly talking to me



haha ok your just officially silly!


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> People when I said I was wanting to try her regimen......I meant the products.  I wouldn't put all that heat on my hair every week people.  Yeah, maybe on special occasions/holidays.  I already use the 2 min reconstructor people.  The green tea and keratin was on my to-buy list people
> 
> People I know noone was directly talking to me




No you didn't


----------



## alwayzalady22 (Jul 30, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> my bad...I was watching the video with the volume off for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is exactly what my stylist does and is a wonderful trick that i've implemented in my reggie too... and it works! really cut down on the amt of direct heat i was putting on my hair


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 30, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> No you didn't


 
Yes I did


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 30, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Me too! I wouldn't dare do that now(too much heat)--maybe every once in a while though.


 
Yeah I'll have to pull these ole' tricks out my bag



e$h said:


> Thanks for posting the link.  I love her tutorials!


 
wassup esh! Good to see ya fellow Chi-towner!



alwayzalady22 said:


> this is exactly what my stylist does and is a wonderful trick that i've implemented in my reggie too... and it works! really cut down on the amt of direct heat i was putting on my hair


 
Let me tell you people, this really does work wonders and give you incredible swang


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 30, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> Let me tell you people, this really does work wonders and give you incredible swang



People, try that under a pibbs.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jul 30, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> *People, try that under a pibbs*.


 
  

I DID!!!!  This was before I saw Ateyaa's video; I'd already known about this technique.  I was sitting there, smh at myself like, 'Seriously Kels.. what did you THINK was gonna happen...' 

Oh snap... don't do it, people!


----------



## karezone (Jul 30, 2008)

I know her regimen has a lot of heat, but I don't think that she uses her irons everyday. I think that she does all of that on one day and wraps the remainder of the week.   About 6 years ago, my regimen looked a lot like hers.  Wash, condition (Motions CPR and Lekair cholesterol mix), blowdry or wrap and sit under dryer, and then flat iron. From my pictures, I can honestly say that I think that my hair looked better then.


----------



## Tee (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> People when I said I was wanting to try her regimen......I meant the products. I wouldn't put all that heat on my hair every week people. Yeah, maybe on special occasions/holidays. I already use the 2 min reconstructor people. The green tea and keratin was on my to-buy list people
> 
> People I know noone was directly talking to me





ajoyfuljoy said:


> Let me tell you people, this really does work wonders and give you incredible swang


 


kels823 said:


> I DID!!!! This was before I saw Ateyaa's video; I'd already known about this technique. I was sitting there, smh at myself like, 'Seriously Kels.. what did you THINK was gonna happen...'
> 
> *Oh snap... don't do it, people*!


 I am lol but I agree with the bold!!!!


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 30, 2008)

karezone said:


> I know her regimen has a lot of heat, *but I don't think that she uses her irons everyday. I think that she does all of that on one day* and wraps the remainder of the week.   About 6 years ago, my regimen looked a lot like hers.  Wash, condition (Motions CPR and Lekair cholesterol mix), blowdry or wrap and sit under dryer, and then flat iron. From my pictures, I can honestly say that I think that my hair looked better then.



On one of her videos, she stated that she uses her curling iron about 3x a week.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

Foolin with Ateyaaa I went out and got some KeraCare Sheen Spray with Moisture Block...I sprayed just a little cuz my hair was looking a little parched and totally messed up my bouncy dominican blowout... 
Once again, everything ain't for everybody...


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jul 30, 2008)

daephae said:


> Foolin with Ateyaaa I went out and got some KeraCare Sheen Spray with Moisture Block...I sprayed just a little cuz my hair was looking a little parched and totally messed up my bouncy dominican blowout...
> Once again, everything ain't for everybody...


 

yep, it did the same thing for me!! Mineral oil is the first ingredient I think....but it did provide lots of shine


----------



## ChelzBoo (Jul 30, 2008)

it seems like she is missing a moisture deep conditioner in her regimen.
she does aphogee's 2 min and then starts to add her leave-ins...
i couldnt do it...


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jul 30, 2008)

e$h said:


> Thanks for posting the link.  I love her tutorials!


 

love the animation


----------



## karezone (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, I used to do that in high school. I did that my junior year of high school, but I was also washing my hair every three days.



TSUprincess04 said:


> On one of her videos, she stated that she uses her curling iron about 3x a week.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 30, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Her hair looks good! I watch her stuff just to see her in action. _Listen PEOPLE!!! _ Her personality is contagious.
> 
> *She's also got the technique for swang down to a T. But swang is not really in the products-- it's in the technique, which usually requires very LITTLE product. It's*
> 
> ...


 
This is what I thought but imo she used alot of product on her hair and I was amazed at the end result she achieved so was the swang really due to the dryer/blow dryer/flat iron technique she used?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 30, 2008)

marie170 said:


> This is what I thought but imo she used alot of product on her hair and I was amazed at the end result she achieved so was the swang really due to the dryer/blow dryer/flat iron technique she used?


 

This is what I was thinking.......  She uses 2 leave ins, foam wrap, and some chi serum.  That doesn't sound like little product to me


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmmmm-maybe all the products are lightweight.......


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 30, 2008)

karezone said:


> I know her regimen has a lot of heat, but I don't think that she uses her irons everyday. I think that she does all of that on one day and wraps the remainder of the week. About 6 years ago, my regimen looked a lot like hers. Wash, condition (Motions CPR and Lekair cholesterol mix), blowdry or wrap and sit under dryer, and then flat iron. From my pictures, I can honestly say that I think that my hair looked better then.


 
yeah it really is something about letting your hair set loose under the dryer first.

In the name of that game, it's not about length retention, it's all about style. I'm sure she gets trims regularly to retain that length.

For style's sake, she has really got it going on, I loved the look of her hair


----------



## LiLi (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Hmmmm-maybe all the products are *lightweight*.......


 
Yes, they are and, if you notice, she does not put anything additional on her hair before finishing off with blowdrying. 

She also mentioned that her hair was never like that before.  IMHO, if it weren't healthy, it would not swing like that.  

Go 'head Ateyaa!! You have beautiful hair.


----------



## Sly (Jul 30, 2008)

She is a riot  I'm subscribed!


----------



## Kimiche (Jul 30, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Hold up, I missed that one. I just have to see the narration on that one. People!


 
She is funny.


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 30, 2008)

I love her vids. I've seen all the hair ones. I'm surprised she's not a member here.


----------



## CokoQt (Jul 30, 2008)

Sly said:


> She is a riot  I'm subscribed!



I'm subscribed too.  She is great at answering any questions you have about her regimen.  I plan to start using the regimen after my relaxer this weekend. I had to use up some products I already had first.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> yep, it did the same thing for me!! Mineral oil is the first ingredient I think....but it did provide lots of shine


 
Girl, that was a definite waste! I do agree about the shine though.


----------



## CokoQt (Jul 30, 2008)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> yep, it did the same thing for me!! Mineral oil is the first ingredient I think....but it did provide lots of shine



I'm glad I read this. I don't know if I want to try it now that I know it had mineral oil.  I think I will stick to Profectiv Oil Sheen when I start using this regimen.  I am using it now and I really like it, but wanted the Keracare because of the Humidity Guard.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

CokoQt said:


> I'm glad I read this. I don't know if I want to try it now that I know it had mineral oil. I think I will stick to Profectiv Oil Sheen when I start using this regimen. I am using it now and I really like it, but wanted the Keracare because of the Humidity Guard.


 
Yeah, I'm texlaxed and that Humidity Guard had me sold. After using it, I don't suggest it...I usually scrutinize ingredients but I bought it without looking. I'll never do that again. It was definitely way too heavy for my fine hair. My hair was instantly stringy. I've never seen nothing like it. 

That's what I get from straying away from my beloved Luster's Renutrients Sheen Spray.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 30, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Hmmmm-maybe all the products are lightweight.......



From what I can see-- they are sprays and foam for the most part.  She wasn't glopping moisturizing cremes and all kinds of oils and stuff _after _her hair dried.  Her heat protectants and sprays and stuff went on wet hair and was dried in w/ the hooded dryer, then blowdried in, then flatironed.  Very little product after the hair was dried.  If she were to do all of that after sitting under the dryer and blowdrying- we wouldn't be up in this thread.  

(She was a lil heavy handed on that ChI silk fusion, though   Did y'all see where she said someone wanted to see how much she was putting in her hand-- (3:42)-- I had to keep rewinding that part.  She said HEEEEEERRE!!! )


I am seriously going to try that peanut brittle y'all.


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 30, 2008)

ChelzBoo said:


> it seems like she is missing a moisture deep conditioner in her regimen.
> she does aphogee's 2 min and then starts to add her leave-ins...
> i couldnt do it...


 
I could be wrong but I think she uses the Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer which is supposed to correct hair's moisture balance.  I thought I heard her say that she uses it.  Anyway even if she didn't mention it, I went out and bought some along with the 2 Min; the shampoo; the 2 Step Protein; the Pro-Vitamin Leave-in Spray.  I loved the shampoo and it did not tangle my hair.  I'm deep conditioning my hair right now with the Balancing Moisturizer as I have just treated my hair w/the 2 Step Protein.  I am 6 weeks post and I have a lot of ng to manage.  It's getting a little difficult to style because of the thickness.  I have to wait 2 more weeks until my hair stylist returns from vacation and I don't want to loose anymore hair to breakage.  I'll let you all know how this works for me.


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jul 30, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> From what I can see-- they are sprays and foam for the most part. She wasn't glopping moisturizing cremes and all kinds of oils and stuff _after _her hair dried. Her heat protectants and sprays and stuff went on wet hair and was dried in w/ the hooded dryer, then blowdried in, then flatironed. Very little product after the hair was dried. If she were to do all of that after sitting under the dryer and blowdrying- we wouldn't be up in this thread.
> 
> (She was a lil heavy handed on that ChI silk fusion, though  Did y'all see where she said someone wanted to see how much she was putting in her hand-- (3:42)-- I had to keep rewinding that part.  *She said HEEEEEERRE!!!* )
> 
> ...


----------



## aloof one (Jul 30, 2008)

I got my hair swangin like hers today!

Love that CHI silk infusion too! I need a curling iron, I think my ends will bump better with one than using the CHI


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 31, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> I could be wrong but I think she uses the Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer which is supposed to correct hair's moisture balance. I thought I heard her say that she uses it. Anyway even if she didn't mention it, I went out and bought some along with the 2 Min; the shampoo; the 2 Step Protein; the Pro-Vitamin Leave-in Spray. I loved the shampoo and it did not tangle my hair. I'm deep conditioning my hair right now with the Balancing Moisturizer as I have just treated my hair w/the 2 Step Protein. I am 6 weeks post and I have a lot of ng to manage. It's getting a little difficult to style because of the thickness. I have to wait 2 more weeks until my hair stylist returns from vacation and I don't want to loose anymore hair to breakage. I'll let you all know how this works for me.


 
Ok people I just finished doing Ateyaa's regimen and the result is ... blahhhh!  Note to self: Don't expect to get that swang when u have a 1-2" fro of new growth. Plus it doesn't help if you don't have a CHI or Silk Infusion.  I tried.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 31, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> From what I can see-- they are sprays and foam for the most part. She wasn't glopping moisturizing cremes and all kinds of oils and stuff _after _her hair dried. Her heat protectants and sprays and stuff went on wet hair and was dried in w/ the hooded dryer, then blowdried in, then flatironed. Very little product after the hair was dried. If she were to do all of that after sitting under the dryer and blowdrying- we wouldn't be up in this thread.
> 
> (She was a lil heavy handed on that ChI silk fusion, though  Did y'all see where she said someone wanted to see how much she was putting in her hand-- (3:42)-- I had to keep rewinding that part.  She said HEEEEEERRE!!! )
> 
> ...


 

I loved that part too  I haven't watched her peanut brittle one....I'm mostly watching her hair vids.  I need to check out some of her makeup vids.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 31, 2008)

mistee11 said:


> I could be wrong but I think she uses the Aphogee Balancing Moisturizer which is supposed to correct hair's moisture balance. I thought I heard her say that she uses it. Anyway even if she didn't mention it, I went out and bought some along with the 2 Min; the shampoo; the 2 Step Protein; the Pro-Vitamin Leave-in Spray. I loved the shampoo and it did not tangle my hair. I'm deep conditioning my hair right now with the Balancing Moisturizer as I have just treated my hair w/the 2 Step Protein. I am 6 weeks post and I have a lot of ng to manage. It's getting a little difficult to style because of the thickness. I have to wait 2 more weeks until my hair stylist returns from vacation and I don't want to loose anymore hair to breakage. I'll let you all know how this works for me.


 

She uses it after the 2 step protein treatment.


----------



## drika (Jul 31, 2008)

I've watched a lot of Ateyaa's videos and people, she is pure comedy people.......I can't rock with her regimen though because most aphogee products suck IMO and that oil sheen was some of the worst I've ever tried....


----------



## bgsix (Jul 31, 2008)

I love this girl! She is hilarious and hair is fire. Her regimen works for her and she makes it known in the vids. 

So ladies if you want to do it, tweak it make it yours. Someone mentioned in a earlier post about washing every 3 days.



* YEA,MY 1000TH POST*


----------



## Energist (Jul 31, 2008)

I like her voice and peanut brittle video.  I'm going to try that out


----------



## GodsGrace (Jul 31, 2008)

She has beautiful hair and it works for her. I'll tweak her regimen and use my own products and see if I get the same effect. But I think she missed her calling. People


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 31, 2008)

LiLi said:


> *Yes, they are and, if you notice, she does not put anything additional on her hair before finishing off with blowdrying. *
> 
> She also mentioned that her hair was never like that before. IMHO, if it weren't healthy, it would not swing like that.
> 
> Go 'head Ateyaa!! You have beautiful hair.


 

This make sense...her hair is nice and she is too funny.


----------



## LivingDoll (Jul 31, 2008)

drika said:


> I've watched a lot of Ateyaa's videos and people, she is pure comedy people.......I can't rock with her regimen though because most aphogee products suck IMO and that oil sheen was some of the worst I've ever tried....


 

we are >>>>HERE<<<<


----------



## Hairsofab (Jul 31, 2008)

I know some people have mentioned they have tried her routine and it doesn't work. You have to remember she said in one video that it took her a few months of proper care to even get her hair to a healthy state so it looked shiny and swingy. It wasn't overnight according to her.


----------



## drika (Jul 31, 2008)

rhlong said:


> I know some people have mentioned they have tried her routine and it doesn't work. *You have to remember she said in one video that it took her a few months of proper care to even get her hair to a healthy state so it looked shiny and swingy*. It wasn't overnight according to her.


 
Personally, I've never tried her regimen but she does stress this is several of her videos...people... I love her makeup tutorials though...


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Jul 31, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> People, try that under a pibbs.


 




marie170 said:


> This is what I thought but imo she used alot of product on her hair and I was amazed at the end result she achieved so was the swang really due to the dryer/blow dryer/flat iron technique she used?


 
yeah it is that technique and probably the fact that she uses light products in her hair. you can't weigh the hair down and expect it to have swang.


----------



## Sistaslick (Jul 31, 2008)

My favorite video is where she's like:

_Hi People!  You like? Buh bye!

It's me again people... you like? Bye!

Me one more time people! I know you like! Buh bye. _


----------



## drika (Jul 31, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> My favorite video is where she's like:
> 
> _Hi People! You like? Buh bye!_
> 
> ...


 


...her personality is infectious..people


----------



## LaPaciencia (Jul 31, 2008)

Okay, her makeup vids are the business, people!


----------



## Sly (Aug 26, 2008)

(I was with her until the "photoshoot" in the nail salon)


----------



## chebaby (Aug 26, 2008)

Sly said:


> (I was with her until the "photoshoot" in the nail salon)


 i was trying to find out why she was doing a photo shoot. is she a model or something?


----------



## Iammoney (Aug 27, 2008)

rhlong said:


> I love her vids. I've seen all the hair ones. I'm surprised she's not a member here.



she is a member but a lot of people were criticizing her


----------



## ManeVixen (Aug 27, 2008)

HHHmmmm im lost y was ppl criticizing her...and y did sandra rose get involved? (its on her blog, im not a member but my cousin just called me and said sandra wrote the longhaircareforum was not so nice to this lady) im lost!


----------



## jada1111 (Aug 27, 2008)

Her hair is beautiful, just like many of the relaxed ladies on here.

I'll admit, I just found out about her reading SR, but I'm glad she didn't fall into that beef trap and gave LHCF their props.  So whatever went down before was probably a series of "misunderstandings". LOL!


----------



## Christina Dior (Aug 27, 2008)

i love ateeya her accent is cute she says the word people like "peeper" lol her hair is beautiful go ateeya!


----------



## MissNina (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm from the south (FL to be exact) and I know a lot of ppl that talk/act just like her. I say "people" about 2943975 times a day lol. It's just how we talk. I didn't really realize other people don't talk like that erplexed

I already spoke how I feel about her regi for me personally, but her personality is wonderful!!! People like her always make you feel better just being around them


----------



## sapphire74 (Aug 27, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i was trying to find out why she was doing a photo shoot. is she a model or something?



Yes, she is a model and actress.


----------



## username12 (Aug 27, 2008)

ManeVixen said:


> HHHmmmm im lost y was ppl criticizing her...and y did sandra rose get involved? (its on her blog, im not a member but my cousin just called me and said sandra wrote the longhaircareforum was not so nice to this lady) im lost!


 
Here the link of SandraRose blasting LHCF on her blog:

http://sandrarose.com/2008/08/25/why-the-ladies-of-lhcfcom-are-so-mad/#comments

And Ateyaa made a response video to the comments here.  Honestly, I think the whole thing was blown outta proportion.


----------



## Kirei (Aug 27, 2008)

Sly said:


> (I was with her until the "photoshoot" in the nail salon)


 
It was in a nail salon? I thought it was for a nail company "Dream Nails" or something...

Well, you gotta do what you gotta do to get where you gotta go! Can't knock her hustle, I saw more of her "body" than I needed too....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 27, 2008)

How bout she cracks me up! I absolutely adore her!  It's awesome to see a lady be a lady regardless of the situation.


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Aug 27, 2008)

I love Ateyaa!  She has a world of personality and her hair is dazzling.  I ain't mad at her; let her go on and do her thang!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 27, 2008)

sistas4longhair said:


> Here the link of SandraRose blasting LHCF on her blog:
> 
> http://sandrarose.com/2008/08/25/why-the-ladies-of-lhcfcom-are-so-mad/#comments
> 
> And Ateyaa made a response video to the comments here.  Honestly, I think the whole thing was blown outta proportion.



yeah Ateyaa said let it go, so why is it even still being brought up? her video addressed it sufficiently,  now she is just getting some hate comments on that blog too. It really wasnt that serious.

eta: the words used on that blog 'we took offense' , 'we gathered our forces to attack' we 'harassed & hounded' her? WOW! thats a lil exaggerated dontcha think?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I ain't mad at her. I wish my hair looked as nice as hers.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

I just love Ateya. I watched just about all her vids last night and i'm sold on that Aphogee reconstructor. i know she uses a bit much heat, but my hair loves heat, i can't do the whole air dry thing. Like she said, that regi works for HER. I'll take what i think will be a gain from it and add it to my regi.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> People when I said I was wanting to try her regimen......I meant the products.  I wouldn't put all that heat on my hair every week people.  Yeah, maybe on special occasions/holidays.  I already use the 2 min reconstructor people.  The green tea and keratin was on my to-buy list people
> 
> People I know noone was directly talking to me


lol, i don't see anything wrong with her regi. Hope i don't get stoned, but I would take a wack at it.  I guess i just have hair that does better with heat besides non heat. I've tried both.


----------



## pearlygurl (Aug 28, 2008)

chebaby said:


> i will say this, her hair looks nice, but where is the moisturizing conditioner? i use the 2 minute treatment a lot because i like it for my hair but i always use a moisturizing one afterwards even if just for a minute.


 
In one of her videos (I forget which one) she states that after she uses the *2 Minute Reconstructer* she uses the *Balancing Moisturizer*.  Also, Aphogee products aren't the only products she uses.  She is also a fan of *Paul Mitchell(Tee Tree Line)* products and a few others so I guess she gets a good mixture of both protein and moisture.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah Ateyaa said let it go, so why is it even still being brought up? her video addressed it sufficiently, now she is just getting some hate comments on that blog too. It really wasnt that serious.
> 
> *eta: the words used on that blog 'we took offense' , 'we gathered our forces to attack' we 'harassed & hounded' her? WOW! thats a lil exaggerated dontcha think?*


 
Yeah, she makes it sound like LHCF had a witch hunt against her.:gotroasted:but we know how Sandra Rose is. Until a few days ago, I don't think I ever heard of SR.


----------



## BeetleBug (Aug 28, 2008)

I love her videos. She looks like she would be fun to hang out with.


----------



## PGirl (Aug 28, 2008)

She used a comb to relax her hair ????? WHAT?? I thought you weren't supposed to do that. Won't that damage the hair? And I saw no NG in the video. Seriously, her hair was already straight.  

See her youtube vid called "My Perm Day"...

Did anyone think she looked like she needed a relaxer?? I'm new on here and frankly, while I love her fun loving personality.... I dunno about the regimen. I want LONG hair...thats why I'm on here. Does anyone on here who has BSL or longer slap on a relaxer like that?  

I mean here I am stretching my relaxer, slicking down my out of control edges so I can save my hair and then to go and just comb through the relaxer like that seems counterproductive to me. Maybe I'm wrong????


----------



## Paradox (Aug 28, 2008)

PGirl said:


> She used a comb to relax her hair ????? WHAT?? I thought you weren't supposed to do that. Won't that damage the hair? And I saw no NG in the video. Seriously, her hair was already straight.
> 
> See her youtube vid called "My Perm Day"...
> 
> ...


 Same here.
Her hair is nice at all, but it isn't always that bouncy. People get mad when you find fault with the unhealthy techniques that she does.
If nothing else, at atleast she is emphasizing protein treatments which can strengthen the hair of those with relaxers.


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 28, 2008)

PGirl said:


> She used a comb to relax her hair ????? WHAT?? I thought you weren't supposed to do that. Won't that damage the hair? And I saw no NG in the video. Seriously, her hair was already straight.
> 
> See her youtube vid called "My Perm Day"...
> 
> ...



& that was the whole point any of us made


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 28, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Yeah, she makes it sound like LHCF had a witch hunt against her.:gotroasted:but we know how Sandra Rose is. Until a few days ago, I don't think I ever heard of SR.



I still dont know who she is , haha


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

Oneya said:


> Same here.
> Her hair is nice at all, but it isn't always that bouncy. People get mad when you find fault with the unhealthy techniques that she does.
> If nothing else, at atleast she is emphasizing protein treatments which can strengthen the hair of those with relaxers.


Hey there. I don't think people get mad at others finding fault, its the fact that its not done right. Some ladies, not all, but some ladies do make bad comments and not helpful ones. I think those that do get a tad bit out of sorts about it are looking at it the way I do, she says in each of her vids, that that is her regi and what works for her doesn't work for everyone. She can't stop people from trying what she does because the end product is just amazing. Its all about finding what works for each individual. We've all been on the bandwagons and have had setbacks. Isn't that the same type of thing? Ateya does what works for her, just like most of us do.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish everyone would post up their reggie so we can critique it.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I wish everyone would post up their reggie so we can critique it.


Let the church say amen


----------



## Paradox (Aug 28, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Hey there. I don't think people get mad at others finding fault, its the fact that its not done right. Some ladies, not all, but some ladies do make bad comments and not helpful ones. I think those that do get a tad bit out of sorts about it are looking at it the way I do, she says in each of her vids, that that is her regi and what works for her doesn't work for everyone. She can't stop people from trying what she does because the end product is just amazing. Its all about finding what works for each individual. We've all been on the bandwagons and have had setbacks. Isn't that the same type of thing? Ateya does what works for her, just like most of us do.


 I just don't want to cause a setback for the many people that look up to her. 
If I have a setback,so what it is just me messing my self up.
But she is encouraging something wrong for thousands of people to follow.
And my regimine is in my profile, it is pretty basic, critique it all you want.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 28, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I just don't want to cause a setback for the many people that look up to her.
> If I have a setback,so what it is just me messing my self up.
> But she is encouraging something wrong for thousands of people to follow.
> And my regimine is in my profile, it is pretty basic, critique it all you want.


I understand that, but its not like she is saying in each vid that her regi is the best and only thing to do, if so, i would be right there with you. She says that is her regimen and i feel she makes that very clear in all her vids. She makes the videos because of ladies wanting to know what she does to make her hair so nice. She isn't making the videos to tell people to follow her regi, but simply providing the information to those who may or may not want to try it. As i mentioned in another post, its just like these bandwagons people jump on. It may work for you, but it may do horror to me. Ateyaa's regi can work for some, because it obviously works for her.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 28, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I understand that, but its not like she is saying in each vid that her regi is the best and only thing to do, if so, i would be right there with you. She says that is her regimen and i feel she makes that very clear in all her vids. She makes the videos because of ladies wanting to know what she does to make her hair so nice. She isn't making the videos to tell people to follow her regi, but simply providing the information to those who may or may not want to try it. As i mentioned in another post, its just like these bandwagons people jump on. It may work for you, but it may do horror to me. Ateyaa's regi can work for some, because it obviously works for her.


 I guess you are right,
don't mind me, I just worry about others to much, even Ateyaa. I worry that her regi may seem good at first and then cause a major setback.
I am also very aware of groupthink.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 28, 2008)

Amen...I agree! Not to mention She says "That's how I do" So what's there to talk about. I say let her do her thang a lang....It's not like she posted the video on THIS site. You ladies found her videos and obviously kept on watching them only to come back and have negative things to say. She didn't make you continue to watch her videos. Take what you want from the videos and tweak the rest just like we do with every thing else, NOT a big deal! If you don't like her practices on HER hair...It's very simple. CHANGE THE CHANNEL and stop worrying about Ateya!


----------



## Paradox (Aug 28, 2008)

i can pick and choose because I know how to discern, but those newbies or those who know nothing about hair care will jump on everything she says and mess themselves up.

It isn't really about me at all, even if I did mess myself up I know how to correct it however others may not. I also did not find her videos just to be negative about it, I look at loads of hair care videos, this is just the one that was actually discussed, and I provided my input. I only watched her video once, it isn't like I watch them every day finding something new about it. Calm down, it isn't like I hate the girl. And I am tired of people getting upset because someone has a different opinion than them.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I wish everyone would post up their reggie so we can critique it.



don't people already do post their reggie up? and some people even ask for their reggie to be critiqued anyway. 

regardless, the difference between most of us and ateya is that we're not making youtube videos that we want to be watched and know will be followed. when you put out how-to videos you open yourself to be critiqued. especially if your methods are "controversial". 

members have a right to disccuss that video instead of just blindly admiring. hateful comments are unacceptable but unoffensive critiscism is not. lhcf is here to educate people and if those who have issue with what she does in the vid kept silent, there would be people just admiring ateya's swang and not knowing that there are potential consenquences in attaining it.


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 28, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I just love Ateya. I watched just about all her vids last night and i'm sold on that Aphogee reconstructor. i know she uses a bit much heat, but my hair loves heat, i can't do the whole air dry thing. Like she said, that regi works for HER. I'll take what i think will be a gain from it and add it to my regi.


Right!I love her personality! I feel like she's my friend now!LOL!
I didn't think she had that many unhealthy practices.Who has a perfect reggie?I love her hair,and i can see how some of her techniques can help me out
EDIT:I know i can't get my hair done like that at home
She's doing something that works
Love this girl!!!!


----------



## indefinite (Aug 28, 2008)

tocktick said:


> don't people already do post their reggie up? and some people even ask for their reggie to be critiqued anyway.
> 
> regardless, the difference between most of us and ateya is that we're not making youtube videos that we want to be watched and know will be followed. when you put out how-to videos you open yourself to be critiqued. especially if your methods are "controversial".
> 
> members have a right to disccuss that video instead of just blindly admiring. hateful comments are unacceptable but unoffensive critiscism is not. lhcf is here to educate people and if those who have issue with what she does in the vid kept silent, there would be people just admiring ateya's swang and not knowing that there are potential consenquences in attaining it.


 
I totally agree!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2008)

Careful ladies. This thread can get adlock2: like the other one about this subject.


----------



## dcprdiva (Aug 28, 2008)

karezone said:


> I like both her hair and makeup videos. I have the aphogee: restructorizer, damaged hair shampoo, the two minute; and the keracare oil sheen w/humidity block.
> 
> Until I saw her video I thought that I was the only one who used the two minute conditioner every week. My hair loves protein. I haven't used the aphogee heavy protein conditioner in about 2 years, but may be going back to it for my next relaxer.


 
Yes, i use it quite frequently too... i love it.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 28, 2008)

tocktick said:


> don't people already do post their reggie up? and some people even ask for their reggie to be critiqued anyway.
> 
> regardless, the difference between most of us and ateya is that we're not making youtube videos that we want to be watched and know will be followed. when you put out how-to videos you open yourself to be critiqued. *especially if your methods are "controversial".*
> 
> members have a right to disccuss that video instead of just blindly admiring. hateful comments are unacceptable but unoffensive critiscism is not. lhcf is here to educate people and if those who have issue with what she does in the vid kept silent, there would be people just admiring ateya's swang and not knowing that there are potential consenquences in attaining it.


 
That's the thing. Who's to say what methods are right or wrong. Dang near every method on this forum is controversial.

Cowashing, henna, ayurvedic methods, trimming, natural vs. relaxed, baking soda,airdrying, oil rinses, lye vs. No lye, crown & glory, MTG, OCT, MT, BT,MN, etc.

All of those methods have a thread at least 100 posts long...some even getting folks banned and thread locked because of the "unoffensive criticism".

If a Youtube vid gets started on co-washing, there's comments tellin her that cowashing is WRONG and she needs to wash and vice versa.

A newbie can mess themselves up on ANYTHING on this board. There is no Right or Wrong.

I can attest to that being a newbie once and trying things that this board said was right, but on my hair it was dead wrong. But I thought i was "educated".


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 28, 2008)

Congratulations Ateyaaa,

You and your hair are the new Beyonce in this piece.

We are destined to have nine kazillion threads most of 'em locked on the back and forth of this chicks hair regimen.

And the end result will be the same.  Some folks will be able to duplicate her swangability and some folks are going to end up bald.  All that can be done is to put the pros and cons out there and let people make up their own minds.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> That's the thing. Who's to say what methods are right or wrong. Dang near every method on this forum is controversial.
> 
> Cowashing, henna, ayurvedic methods, trimming, natural vs. relaxed, baking soda,airdrying, oil rinses, lye vs. No lye, crown & glory, MTG, OCT, MT, BT,MN, etc.
> 
> ...



there are some things that carry more risk to one's hair than others such as frequent use of heat, overlapping relaxers, not conditioning etc. this stuff may work for some people but it's ruined the hair of many and that's why the technique becomes "controversial". the potential consequences of co-washing or oil rinsing etc are not really on the same scale as the risk of using many heat-appliances in one day over a regular basis. 

her type of reggie/elements of it lead many to this board in the first place so whilst we don't have a right to say ateya needs to change her reggie, we can tell others who want to try this to proceed with caution or criticise elements that could cause damage on the heads of many.

i think it's wise for people to question things and that includes videos (of pretty hair many will aspire to get) presented to the board. every newbie makes mistakes but that doesn't mean that people shouldn't point out what potential traps they should miss just because they'll fall into some other one anyway.


----------



## NikStarrr (Aug 28, 2008)

So is this the infamous thread people were supposedly not being so nice to her, according to SR?  I mean, I don't see what all the hype is about.  Map please...


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Aug 28, 2008)

LuvMyBigHair said:


> So is this the infamous thread people were supposedly not being so nice to her, according to SR? I mean, I don't see what all the hype is about. Map please...


 
No that thread got locked and moved.


----------



## NikStarrr (Aug 28, 2008)

oh ok, I was gonna say....haha


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I wish everyone would post up their reggie so we can critique it.


Girl if you were here I would kiss you.
No. Not really but you deserve a standing ovation for that one.

I mean goodness!!!!


----------



## jada1111 (Aug 28, 2008)

tocktick said:


> don't people already do post their reggie up? and some people even ask for their reggie to be critiqued anyway.
> 
> regardless, the difference between most of us and ateya is that we're not making youtube videos that we want to be watched and know will be followed. when you put out how-to videos you open yourself to be critiqued. especially if your methods are "controversial".
> 
> members have a right to disccuss that video instead of just blindly admiring. hateful comments are unacceptable but unoffensive critiscism is not. lhcf is here to educate people and if those who have issue with what she does in the vid kept silent, there would be people just admiring ateya's swang and not knowing that there are potential consenquences in attaining it.



Well, she does preface by saying this is how SHE does it and is what's working for HER.

Not everything works for everyone.  Her technique might work for a newbie, then again it won't.  Luckily for that newbie there are literally TONS of info on the net to help.

Her hair looks very pretty as do most of the relaxed women that frequent THIS board.  

When I used to relax, I used a rat tail comb to smooth out the relaxer on the newgrowth and my hair was just fine.  It's not a BAD thing, but using the FINGERS IS MUCH BETTER and HEALTHIER for the hair.  I don't plan on ever relaxing again, but it is info I can pass on to someone else.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 28, 2008)

When it comes to hair, doing whats right and doing whats wrong is subjective.

I can attest to that.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 28, 2008)

jada1111 said:


> *Well, she does preface by saying this is how SHE does it and is what's working for HER.*
> 
> Not everything works for everyone. Her technique might work for a newbie, then again it won't. Luckily for that newbie there are literally TONS of info on the net to help.
> 
> ...


 
That's what i said! I finally saw her videos to see what all the hoopla is about and in nearly all her vid's, she stresses that "this is what *I* use", "this is what I do for* MY* hair" and "i use these makeup products because its what *I* like and choose to use for *MY* skin."

Anything else she said, she was reading verbatim from the back of the bottle.

After all that stressing and clarification, folks STILL made rude comments about what is wrong or right about her haircare. 

Tell me why would u change what's been working for you and givin' your hair that swing just cause someone else thinks its not right?


----------



## *fabulosity* (Aug 28, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I just love Ateya. I watched just about all her vids last night and i'm sold on that Aphogee reconstructor. i know she uses a bit much heat, but my hair loves heat, i can't do the whole air dry thing. Like she said, that regi works for HER. I'll take what i think will be a gain from it and add it to my regi.


 
HELLO...  I had WL hair in high school and curled my pony tail and bangs daily....lol! I tried the air dry; it's ok for when I'm not going somewhere...


----------



## tocktick (Aug 28, 2008)

jada1111 said:


> Well, she does preface by saying this is how SHE does it and is what's working for HER.
> 
> Not everything works for everyone.  Her technique might work for a newbie, then again it won't.  Luckily for that newbie there are literally TONS of info on the net to help.
> 
> ...



is lhcf not supposed to say anything but positive things because a newbie can get more info elsewhere? imo, if lhcf was like that, there would be no point to it. if i'm in a thread regarding a product/technique/video, i appreciate a rounded view of it (i.e - a mixed bag of reviews).

it's good thing she said her techniques were not for everybody. however, you have huge numbers of black women looking at that vid like  and thinking they could get hair like hers if they followed her reggie. newbies especially are desperate for change and can jump into things too quickly. if lhcf helps them weigh up the pros and cons of this reggie before they try it then that's a positive thing.

i have no problems with those with more knowledge of hair care following the reggie or doing any other "controversial" thing because they know their hair. however, on lhcf, we are able to give different views to help our newbies learn. i thought that was partially the purpose of a hair-board. 

ateya shouldn't be forced to stop doing vids but if people can help others understand why her reggie or techniques may or may not be for them then that's great, imo.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 28, 2008)

tocktick said:


> don't people already do post their reggie up? and some people even ask for their reggie to be critiqued anyway.
> 
> regardless, the difference between most of us and ateya is that we're not making youtube videos that we want to be watched and know will be followed. when you put out how-to videos you open yourself to be critiqued. especially if your methods are "controversial".
> 
> members have a right to disccuss that video instead of just blindly admiring. hateful comments are unacceptable but unoffensive critiscism is not. lhcf is here to educate people and if those who have issue with what she does in the vid kept silent, there would be people just admiring ateya's swang and not knowing that there are potential consenquences in attaining it.


Maybe so; but please keep in mind Ateyya has fans! Don't any of you think that MAYBE it's a possibility that her FANS requested this video. As a matter of fact I think it was A request. So what should she not fulfill that request for a LOYAL fan just because she might not do every thing perfect? As for newbie's all of us are newbies at first...but if you are serious about really taking care of your hair you're gonna do research 1st. And if you do you will already know that you should not overlap YOUR relaxer! It is your responsibility at the end of the day to find what works for you not Ateyaa's. I've seen some peoples fotki and I didnt agree with everything they said but who's perfect? I kept my mouth shut and moved on to someone's regimen I could deal with and you guys should do the same. I thought we were here to learn new things about hair not criticize one another  for not being perfect.  If any of you ARE perfect  Please stand up. I wanna see this...you mean no one on here has ever given out a little bad advice?  Yeah I didn't think so. God didn't make any of us perfect last time I checked. What if someone put you all on front street like that. How would you feel?


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 28, 2008)

tocktick said:


> is lhcf not supposed to say anything but positive things because a newbie can get more info elsewhere? imo, if lhcf was like that, there would be no point to it. if i'm in a thread regarding a product/technique/video, i appreciate a rounded view of it (i.e - a mixed bag of reviews).
> 
> it's good thing she said her techniques were not for everybody. however, you have huge numbers of black women looking at that vid like  and thinking they could get hair like hers if they followed her reggie. newbies especially are desperate for change and can jump into things too quickly. if lhcf helps them weigh up the pros and cons of this reggie before they try it then that's a positive thing.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is what the hairboard is for to help others..BUT is that video on THIS hair board? No it's not. So if she went on you tube like everybody else...That's HER business. She can't help it if people are DESPERATE (as you say) and go straight to using her regimen. I don't mean to sound mean or disrespectful...But listen, You could just advise newbies to do all their research on forums such as this before landing on a final regimen. There is so much information right here. If people was really concerned about newbies why not tell them that everybody's practices are not correct and will not work for them. I don't think people had to actually pinpoint Ateyya's name to clear that up. You can ruin someone's credibility and reputation that way. The hold issue I understand...The way it was handled I don't. And then to continue to try and bash her practices ...well that's worse.


----------



## casey3035 (Aug 28, 2008)

HALLELUJAH!!!!!.te=MizzBrown;5448007]That's the thing. Who's to say what methods are right or wrong. Dang near every method on this forum is controversial.

Cowashing, henna, ayurvedic methods, trimming, natural vs. relaxed, baking soda,airdrying, oil rinses, lye vs. No lye, crown & glory, MTG, OCT, MT, BT,MN, etc.

All of those methods have a thread at least 100 posts long...some even getting folks banned and thread locked because of the "unoffensive criticism".

If a Youtube vid gets started on co-washing, there's comments tellin her that cowashing is WRONG and she needs to wash and vice versa.

A newbie can mess themselves up on ANYTHING on this board. There is no Right or Wrong.

I can attest to that being a newbie once and trying things that this board said was right, but on my hair it was dead wrong. But I thought i was "educated".[/quote]


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 28, 2008)

I like her energy.


----------



## jada1111 (Aug 28, 2008)

tocktick said:


> is lhcf not supposed to say anything but positive things because a newbie can get more info elsewhere? imo, if lhcf was like that, there would be no point to it. if i'm in a thread regarding a product/technique/video, i appreciate a rounded view of it (i.e - a mixed bag of reviews).
> 
> *it's good thing she said her techniques were not for everybody. however, you have huge numbers of black women looking at that vid like  and thinking they could get hair like hers if they followed her reggie. newbies especially are desperate for change and can jump into things too quickly.* if lhcf helps them weigh up the pros and cons of this reggie before they try it then that's a positive thing.



Okay, this part right here brings back some memories.

Back when I was still relaxing, I really wanted to go natural, but couldn't get any decent info.  I remember trying on my own, but I was using the wrong products and gave up.

At that time, LHCF was still in its infancy and had broke away from longhaircarelovers.  There were only about maybe three or four hairboards on the net (nappyhair.com, naturallycurly.com, longhairlovers).  Nappturality wasn't around yet.  There used to be a member on here named Sweetcocoa.  She was sooooo coool and had the most gorgeous natural hair.  She was a 3c and I honestly thought that when I turned natural I would have that SAME hair texture.  I was ignorant to the hairtyping system and it was a long time since I saw my REAL hair, so I didn't know whether or not it would turn out that way.  Well, once I decided to do the natural thing again (due to the new info and the wonderful fotkis) I saw that my hair wasn't anywhere near hers, but I was STILL cool with it, because it meant that I could have a BAA one day.  

I said all this to say THAT I AGREE WITH YOUR STATEMENT ABOUT NEWBIES BELIEVING THEIR HAIR WILL TURN OUT LIKE HERS, then be disappointed when it doesn't.

That's why peeps need to explore ALL AVENUES before hopping on a bandwagon.  

Ateyaa also has a wonderful, fun personal that comes through in her videos, so you don't mind watching even if her techniques might be a bit off.  At least, you're not bored.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 28, 2008)

casey3035 said:


> Maybe so; but please keep in mind Ateyya has fans! Don't any of you think that MAYBE it's a possibility that her FANS requested this video. As a matter of fact I think it was A request. So what should she not fulfill that request for a LOYAL fan just because she might not do every thing perfect?



she's kind to fulfil a request but obligated she is not. i'm not bothered if she feels she shouldn't do a request. people critiquing are not saying she needs to stop doing her videos. however, she's responsible for what she puts out there in the public arena. imo, one should only do videos where they knows what their doing. this video is fine because everything works for her. it's tried and tested for her. however, she did the relaxer video because it was requested yet made some errors and admitted she doesn't ordinarily do her own relaxers. it's ok she doesn't know how to do them but that doesn't mean she's justified in putting the vid out there. direct the fans to another vid, film your stylist etc. there were other options. being honest about your abilities needs to come before kindness and "loyalty" to fans when you put out videos of that nature and know people will follow.




> As for newbie's all of us are newbies at first...but if you are serious about really taking care of your hair you're gonna do research 1st. And if you do you will already know that you should not overlap YOUR relaxer! It is your responsibility at the end of the day to find what works for you not Ateyaa's.



what if the extent of some people's research is youtube alone? actually, never mind them. we're focusing on people who want to follow ateya's reggie but are on lhcf too. for research to be there to find, someone needs to have said something regarding the subject matter. if one wants to find out if ateya's reggie is a great one, this is a fantastic thread for them. why make the journey to increasing one's knowledge harder? 

lhcf is a place where we're supposed to help people and people are doing that in this thread, imo. it's worth mentioning that we have many lurkers here that aren't able to search and many members are overwhelmed by the search feature. typing in "ateya" and seeing this thread is awesome for them.  

re: overlapping - some people really do not know it's bad. they see ateya with gorgeous looking hair and may presume overlapping may not be that big of a deal.

how many of us have jumped onto bandwagons without all of that extensive resarch? plenty. see it on the boards every day. to some, ateya is a bandwagon and people should be given a well rounded picture.



> I've seen some peoples fotki and I didnt agree with everything they said but who's perfect? I kept my mouth shut and moved on to someone's regimen I could deal with and you guys should do the same. I thought we were here to learn new things about hair not criticize one another  for not being perfect.  If any of you ARE perfect  Please stand up.



hmmm...no-one has claimed to be perfect. must we all be perfect in order to critique? that doesn't make sense in my world, tbh. we are all here to *learn* and *teach*. that means that we don't know all of the answers but we do share our knowledge.

fotki/youtube and lhcf are not the same. if people were supposed to keep their mouths shut on lhcf regarding a technique or product because it was negative, this place would be utterly pointless and empty. people here are supposed to comment respectfully (good or bad review) instead of just k.i.m-ing like one may do on fotki. fotki isn't the right medium for someone to make unsolicited comments about a reggie. on lhcf, you except comments on the subject matter of the thread. fotki is of a different nature entirel0y. 



> I wanna see this...you mean no one on here has ever given out a little bad advice?  Yeah I didn't think so. God didn't make any of us perfect last time I checked. What if someone put you all on front street like that. How would you feel?



if you give out "bad" advice on a board with 40,000 members and plenty of lurkers, you deserve to be questioned and "put on front street", imo. many people are reading your words so you are responsible for the information you put out there. it only makes sense that someone may make a comment. if that "bad" practice is what "works for you" then that's cool. however, that doesn't mean other people do not have the right to inform other members of the consequences that "bad" practice may result it. 

like i've said many times, we are here to learn and teach...


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally her regimen is not for me, but I have to admit that she is charismatic.


----------



## tocktick (Aug 28, 2008)

casey3035 said:


> Yeah this is what the hairboard is for to help others..BUT is that video on THIS hair board? No it's not. So if she went on you tube like everybody else...That's HER business. She can't help it if people are DESPERATE (as you say) and go straight to using her regimen. I don't mean to sound mean or disrespectful...But listen, You could just advise newbies to do all their research on forums such as this before landing on a final regimen. There is so much information right here. If people was really concerned about newbies why not tell them that everybody's practices are not correct and will not work for them. I don't think people had to actually pinpoint Ateyya's name to clear that up. You can ruin someone's credibility and reputation that way. The hold issue I understand...The way it was handled I don't. And then to continue to try and bash her practices ...well that's worse.



um yeah, last post in this thread. i don't agree with critique being posted on a youtube video on *the youtube page*. that's not the correct medium for that unless she asked for advice on there. but this is a *thread about ateya* with a video link. no-one is saying run to youtube and make comments. if the reason why people should not make a comment on a video is because it's hosted on youtube, then compliments should not be made either. why? for the same reason. take it to youtube, right? makes no sense. 

lhcf doesn't create all products, all tecniques, all methods etc yet we critique and compliment anyway instead of taking all of that directly to the source. no-one is doing a character assianation on this woman unlike sandra rose et all would foolishly have people believe, imo.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

Irresistible said:


> yeah Ateyaa said let it go, so why is it even still being brought up? her video addressed it sufficiently, now she is just getting some hate comments on that blog too. It really wasnt that serious.
> 
> eta: the words used on that blog 'we took offense' , 'we gathered our forces to attack' we 'harassed & hounded' her? WOW! thats a lil exaggerated dontcha think?


 

I'm thinking that SR put it into her own words.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

pearlygurl said:


> In one of her videos (I forget which one) she states that after she uses the *2 Minute Reconstructer* she uses the *Balancing Moisturizer*. Also, Aphogee products aren't the only products she uses. She is also a fan of *Paul Mitchell(Tee Tree Line)* products and a few others so I guess she gets a good mixture of both protein and moisture.


 
She uses the Balancing Moisturizer after the Aphogee hardcore protein treatment.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> That's what i said! I finally saw her videos to see what all the hoopla is about and in nearly all her vid's, she stresses that "this is what *I* use", "this is what I do for* MY* hair" and "i use these makeup products because its what *I* like and choose to use for *MY* skin."
> 
> Anything else she said, she was reading verbatim from the back of the bottle.
> 
> ...


 
Girl this is what I know but some people still don't get it


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

tocktick said:


> is lhcf not supposed to say anything but positive things because a newbie can get more info elsewhere? imo, if lhcf was like that, there would be no point to it. if i'm in a thread regarding a product/technique/video, i appreciate a rounded view of it (i.e - a mixed bag of reviews).
> 
> it's good thing she said her techniques were not for everybody. however, you have huge numbers of black women looking at that vid like  and thinking they could get hair like hers if they followed her reggie. newbies especially are desperate for change and can jump into things too quickly. if lhcf helps them weigh up the pros and cons of this reggie before they try it then that's a positive thing.
> 
> ...


 
The same w/LHCF....you have huge numbers of black women on here, looking at siggy pics and going to people's fotki's admiring their hair and maybe deciding to follow their regimen making them think their hair can get like whomever fotki their admiring.  So how is admiring Ateya's hair and following her regimen different from admiring and following someone that is on LHCF?


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 28, 2008)

tocktick said:


> she's kind to fulfil a request but obligated she is not. i'm not bothered if she feels she shouldn't do a request. people critiquing are not saying she needs to stop doing her videos. however, she's responsible for what she puts out there in the public arena. imo, one should only do videos where they knows what their doing. this video is fine because everything works for her. it's tried and tested for her. however, she did the relaxer video because it was requested yet made some errors and admitted she doesn't ordinarily do her own relaxers. it's ok she doesn't know how to do them but that doesn't mean she's justified in putting the vid out there. direct the fans to another vid, film your stylist etc. there were other options. being honest about your abilities needs to come before kindness and "loyalty" to fans when you put out videos of that nature and know people will follow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tocktick, I think we all should just let it go.  People will never understand.  If you critique someone's regimen, you're deemed a hater and it equals to you disliking that person .

I wish that most of the women who admire her videos, know that her regimen just may not work on their hair.  What if her (the subscriber) hair is in horrible shape?  And she starts using all of that heat and thinking her hair will look like Ateya's?  I mean seriously.  People need to look at some of the videos that Ateya fans are making in regards to trying her regimen.  One girl I saw...can you say thin thin thin thin stringy hair?  Balding edges?  But yet she still proceeded to glue in tracks because Ateya did it?  I was watching that video like "are you serious?"

I agree with another poster who said that this whole thing was blown out of proportion.  No one was being downright nasty to Ateya or calling her bad names or insulting her.  People just like to read too much into things sometimes, as always...same person.....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

Oneya said:


> I just don't want to cause a setback for the many people that look up to her.
> If I have a setback,so what it is just me messing my self up.
> But she is encouraging something wrong for thousands of people to follow.
> And my regimine is in my profile, it is pretty basic, critique it all you want.


 

I understand you don't want anyone to have a setback but a person still can have a setback following someone's regimen from LHCFor LHCF practices.  How is it any different?  Whether a setback is caused from following Ateya's regimen or a LHCF regimen, at the end of a day it's still a setback.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Tocktick, I think we all should just let it go. People will never understand. If you critique someone's regimen, you're deemed a hater and it equals to you disliking that person .
> 
> I wish that most of the women who admire her videos, know that her regimen just may not work on their hair. What if her (the subscriber) hair is in horrible shape? And she starts using all of that heat and thinking her hair will look like Ateya's? I mean seriously. People need to look at some of the videos that Ateya fans are making in regards to trying her regimen. One girl I saw...can you say thin thin thin thin stringy hair? Balding edges? But yet she still proceeded to glue in tracks because Ateya did it? I was watching that video like "are you serious?"
> 
> I agree with another poster who said that this whole thing was blown out of proportion. No one was being downright nasty to Ateya or calling her bad names or insulting her. People just like to read too much into things sometimes, as always...same person.....


 

Some people were really rude.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

jada1111 said:


> Okay, this part right here brings back some memories.
> 
> Back when I was still relaxing, I really wanted to go natural, but couldn't get any decent info. I remember trying on my own, but I was using the wrong products and gave up.
> 
> ...


 
I remember Sweetcocoa  Beautiful hair


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Aug 28, 2008)

*I like her hair. She sounds like Alexsys Tyler ...sorta country. Is she from Atlanta? Is that pink Chi iron temp regulated?*


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 28, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Tocktick, I think we all should just let it go. People will never understand. If you critique someone's regimen, you're deemed a hater and it equals to you disliking that person .
> 
> I wish that most of the women who admire her videos, know that her regimen just may not work on their hair. What if her (the subscriber) hair is in horrible shape? And she starts using all of that heat and thinking her hair will look like Ateya's? I mean seriously. People need to look at some of the videos that Ateya fans are making in regards to trying her regimen. One girl I saw...can you say thin thin thin thin stringy hair? Balding edges? But yet she still proceeded to glue in tracks because Ateya did it? I was watching that video like "are you serious?"
> 
> *I agree with another poster who said that this whole thing was blown out of proportion. No one was being downright nasty to Ateya or calling her bad names or insulting her. People just like to read too much into things sometimes, as always...same person....*.


 
I read some of those posts on her YouTube vids and they DID get downright nasty. If those posts were made on here, then they would've been reported as well.

Also, I believe YouTube members have the right to remove/delete nasty posts on their vids so it gets worse than what we actually see.

I know because i see the comments from other posters talking about the OTHER poster making the comments but the comment is nowhere to be found because the member deleted it already.

Folks get nasty on here and we always wonder "what happened to so and so...i dont understand...she didnt say anything wrong..."...Yes she did, because the post got edited and/or reported.

Just like we have the authority to delete comments we don't like on our Fotki, right? And many of us have OPEN/ NO password Fotki's that the entire world can see.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I read some of those posts on her YouTube vids and they DID get downright nasty. If those posts were made on here, then they would've been reported as well.
> 
> Also, I believe YouTube members have the right to remove/delete nasty posts on their vids so it gets worse than what we actually see.
> 
> ...



I'm talking about the comments that were stated on HERE, LHCF....not YouTube.  No one on LHCF was getting nasty with Ateya.  LHCF has nothing to do with YouTube.  What happens on YouTube is on YouTube.  LHCF is not responsible and does not accept liability.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 28, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I'm talking about the comments that were stated on HERE, LHCF....not YouTube. No one on LHCF was getting nasty with Ateya. LHCF has nothing to do with YouTube. What happens on YouTube is on YouTube. LHCF is not responsible and does not accept liability.


 
How do you know comments on here didn't get deleted or edited? 

I just saw a random post the other day that got edited before my eyes.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 28, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> How do you know comments on here didn't get deleted or edited?
> 
> I just saw a random post the other day that got edited before my eyes.



Ummmmm because I was "there"?  I was reading (and posting) in the thread as it was going on.  The comments that people were referring to were only of constructive criticism (outside of one post where one poster mentioned something about it not being Ateya's real hair).  Other than that, no one was insulting the girl.....but of course you had some people coming in throwing the "hater" tactics around.  And then when Ateya made the "make things clear" video, her viewers assumed that everyone on LHCF was just hating on her.....not even knowing the real deal of what went down.

If I remember correctly, the majority of the women who were constructively criticizing her hair, had longer hair than hers....

So yeah, the "hater" stuff was really exaggerated, and the whole incident was blown out of proportion.  No one doubts she has pretty hair...it's just her practices.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 28, 2008)

If my memory serves me correct, I recall some questionable comments, nah....downright rude comments on here as well.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 28, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> If my memory serves me correct, I recall some questionable comments, nah....downright rude comments on here as well.


 
Rudeness is subjective on this board. So is constructive criticism.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Ummmmm because I was "there"? I was reading (and posting) in the thread as it was going on. The comments that people were referring to were only of constructive criticism (outside of one post where one poster mentioned something about it not being Ateya's real hair). Other than that, no one was insulting the girl.....but of course you had some people coming in throwing the "hater" tactics around. And then when Ateya made the "make things clear" video, her viewers assumed that everyone on LHCF was just hating on her.....not even knowing the real deal of what went down.
> 
> If I remember correctly, the majority of the women who were constructively criticizing her hair, had longer hair than hers....
> 
> So yeah, the "hater" stuff was really exaggerated, and the whole incident was blown out of proportion. No one doubts she has pretty hair...it's just her practices.


 
Some people were rude on here.....that's why the thread was closed.  People were insulting her regimen.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 28, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Some people were rude on here.....that's why the thread was closed.  People were insulting her *regimen*.



Keyword: regimen.  Not "Ateya" as a person.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a strong suspicion that a lot of the nasty comments that we see posted on peoples YouTube vids that a member posts on the forum, come directly from LHCF.

For instance: the poor college student with almost APL hair was showing her reggie, homegirl got slaughtered over here and there were a LOT of nasty comments to coincide with the date and time of the thread here. Coincidence? Nah. Dont think so.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Keyword: regimen. Not "Ateya" as a person.


 

Whether it was her or her regimen, people were still rude-point blank.


----------



## jada1111 (Aug 28, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> The same w/LHCF....you have huge numbers of black women on here, looking at siggy pics and going to people's fotki's admiring their hair and maybe deciding to follow their regimen making them think their hair can get like whomever fotki their admiring.  *So how is admiring Ateya's hair and following her regimen different from admiring and following someone that is on LHCF*?



It's not.  You take a chance on many things.

I've put about every type of crazy concoction in my hair at least ONCE due to someone saying it works fabulously for something or other only to find out that many of the homemade crap wasn't MY thing.  This info came from the hairboards.  I've bought Aveda products, because many naps would live and die by some of the products, but when I would use them MY hair would be a mess.  Aveda was great when I was RELAXED, but I wasn't feeling it when I went natural.  Not everything is for everybody.  

You take the best and what DOES work for you and leave the rest behind.  That's what we've all had to do.  

Nobody is technically right or wrong.  As we all know even many HAIRDRESSERS don't know what the hell they're talking about.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Keyword: regimen. Not "Ateya" as a person.


 

I know one person said I'm so sick of hearing this girl's name and that it was annoying. WTF... that was really rude and uncalled for and stupid.  I mean, why would you post in an Ateya thread if she(her name) makes you sick and annoyed


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 28, 2008)

jada1111 said:


> It's not. You take a chance on many things.
> 
> I've put about every type of crazy concoction in my hair at least ONCE due to someone saying it works fabulously for something or other only to find out that many of the homemade crap wasn't MY thing. This info came from the hairboards. I've bought Aveda products, because many naps would live and die by some of the products, but when I would use them MY hair would be a mess. Aveda was great when I was RELAXED, but I wasn't feeling it when I went natural. Not everything is for everybody.
> 
> ...


 
Thank You  I know I've had plenty of setbacks and I've been on this board almost since the beginning


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

On a hair board it is a shared experience...like for example usually it takes me months to try something new( due to a careful personality) that i heard on board MSM, co washing,  avc rinse, scalp massage, just 3 weeks ago i've tried biotin after reading a bunch of thread over a period of several months..then one day I decided to do the salt thing spontaneously and messed my hair up. BUT i had some help with the thread started about irrestistable, and all was well again. I feel that if someone messes up their hair at home, who will they tell?? probably no one since everyone loves ayetta.poor newbie won't know what to do.
I've still haven't tried henna, ovation, mega tek, carmel treatment, baking soda...I am still researching.lol.


----------



## Divake22 (Aug 29, 2008)

I know that henna is not my friend (boxes left in my freezers).  My hair broke off and matted.  I still have bottles of MTG left.  The smell was not worth it, even though I used it for two months with no dramatic results. I bought BT and some for my mother which did not do much for me.  I am, however, loving qhemet products and Paul Mitchell's tea tree shampoo.

I posted a thread about Ateya in June and thought she was using too much heat and a fine tooth comb, but she has gorgeous hair with a regi that works for her.  I am surprised of the amount of threads on her since then.  I didn't know she would be so controversial.  We also have threads about hits/misses and overhyped products/methods all the time.  I do not know why she is singled out as a poor example over and over again.


----------



## jada1111 (Aug 29, 2008)

Divake22 said:


> I know that henna is not my friend (boxes left in my freezers).  My hair broke off and matted.  I still have bottles of MTG left.  The smell was not worth it, even though I used it for two months with no dramatic results. I bought BT and some for my mother which did not do much for me.  I am, however, loving qhemet products and Paul Mitchell's tea tree shampoo.
> 
> I posted a thread about Ateya in June and thought she was using too much heat and a fine tooth comb, but she has gorgeous hair with a regi that works for her.  I am surprised of the amount of threads on her since then.  I didn't know she would be so controversial.  We also have threads about hits/misses and overhyped products/methods all the time. * I do not know why she is singled out as a poor example over and over again.*



I never heard of her until SR posted about her this week saying how LHCF made her life miserable.  SR also has a problem with LHCF too.  I watched a few of her videos (not all the way to the end mind you), but found nothing SCANDALOUS to warrant nasty comments.  

She's now a "celebrity" of sorts, because SR has posted her TWICE already within two days.  I don't know what happened or jumped off, but she probably has more fans NOW than she did before.  The funny thing is she's not the only black chick on the net doing hair videos (relaxed or natural), so it does beg the question on why SHE'S being singled out and not others?

I wonder if it's because she doesn't give a damn about what her "haters" are saying and keeps doing her?  Sometimes, this can antagonize peeps even more, especially those that believe THEIR WAY IS THE ONLY WAY.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

jada1111 said:


> I never heard of her until SR posted about her this week saying how LHCF made her life miserable. SR also has a problem with LHCF too. I watched a few of her videos (not all the way to the end mind you), but found nothing SCANDALOUS to warrant nasty comments.
> 
> She's now a "celebrity" of sorts, because SR has posted her TWICE already within two days. I don't know what happened or jumped off, but she probably has more fans NOW than she did before. The funny thing is she's not the only black chick on the net doing hair videos (relaxed or natural), so it does beg the question on why SHE'S being singled out and not others?
> 
> I wonder if it's because she doesn't give a damn about what her "haters" are saying and keeps doing her? Sometimes, this can antagonize peeps even more, especially those that believe THEIR WAY IS THE ONLY WAY.


 actually the first post I remember about her, was positive, because her hair was so nice and bouncy. we probably hadn't seen hair so bouncy on youtube
so she was already getting attention..so when she did the other video it was like wait a minute...


----------



## Divake22 (Aug 29, 2008)

jada1111 said:


> She's now a "celebrity" of sorts, because SR has posted her TWICE already within two days. I don't know what happened or jumped off, *but she probably has more fans NOW than she did before. The funny thing is she's not the only black chick on the net doing hair videos (relaxed or natural), so it does beg the question on why SHE'S being singled out and not others?*
> 
> *I wonder if it's because she doesn't give a damn about what her "haters" are saying and keeps doing her? Sometimes, this can antagonize peeps even more, especially those that believe THEIR WAY IS THE ONLY WAY*.


 

True, dat.  I think she is adorable.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

ladybeesrch said:


> Right!I love her personality! I feel like she's my friend now!LOL!
> I didn't think she had that many unhealthy practices.Who has a perfect reggie?I love her hair,and i can see how some of her techniques can help me out
> EDIT:I know i can't get my hair done like that at home
> She's doing something that works
> Love this girl!!!!


 
i agree. Everyone has something about their regi that works for them but could cause all types of drama to another. Everyone's hair is different. 



JCoily said:


> Congratulations Ateyaaa,
> 
> You and your hair are the new Beyonce in this piece.
> 
> ...


I agree. just like Baggying and air drying. No heat caused my hair to break and baggying caused me to have split ends. like i have said, everything ain't for everybody. We all know that, so why the continuous debate over Ateyaa's? Baggying and Air drying get recommended to people all day everyday, and Ateyaa isn't pushing her regi off on anyone. 


*fabulosity* said:


> HELLO... I had WL hair in high school and curled my pony tail and bangs daily....lol! I tried the air dry; it's ok for when I'm not going somewhere...


 
Air drying just didn't work for me. i tried and tried it and it broke my hair off and i had to get a trim. 



TSUprincess04 said:


> Ummmmm because I was "there"? I was reading (and posting) in the thread as it was going on. The comments that people were referring to were only of constructive criticism (outside of one post where one poster mentioned something about it not being Ateya's real hair). Other than that, no one was insulting the girl.....but of course you had some people coming in throwing the "hater" tactics around. And then when Ateya made the "make things clear" video, her viewers assumed that everyone on LHCF was just hating on her.....not even knowing the real deal of what went down.
> 
> *If I remember correctly, the majority of the women who were constructively criticizing her hair, had longer hair than hers....*
> 
> So yeah, the "hater" stuff was really exaggerated, and the whole incident was blown out of proportion. No one doubts she has pretty hair...it's just her practices.


 

Yes, the majority, but what others are saying is that some negative comments were there. i saw that thread that day as well and i saw some that made me shake my head. Maybe we were looking at different ones. 

At the bolded, i didn't know that made a difference. I thought healthy hair outweighed length. her hair looks healthy to me. i guess since my hair ain't long i can't say nothing now. erplexed


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

Divake22 said:


> True, dat.  I think she is adorable.


Thank you for that post.


----------



## Divake22 (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thank you for that post.


 
You're welcome!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 29, 2008)

tocktick said:


> um yeah, last post in this thread. i don't agree with critique being posted on a youtube video on *the youtube page*. that's not the correct medium for that unless she asked for advice on there. but this is a *thread about ateya* with a video link. no-one is saying run to youtube and make comments. if the reason why people should not make a comment on a video is because it's hosted on youtube, then compliments should not be made either. why? for the same reason. take it to youtube, right? makes no sense.
> 
> lhcf doesn't create all products, all tecniques, all methods etc yet we critique and compliment anyway instead of taking all of that directly to the source. no-one is doing a character assianation on this woman unlike sandra rose et all would foolishly have people believe, imo.



Ticktock ,thank you!  In fact thank you for all of your posts! your making too much sense though!


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Tocktick, I think we all should just let it go.  People will never understand.  If you critique someone's regimen, you're deemed a hater and it equals to you disliking that person .
> 
> I wish that most of the women who admire her videos, know that her regimen just may not work on their hair.  What if her (the subscriber) hair is in horrible shape?  And she starts using all of that heat and thinking her hair will look like Ateya's?  I mean seriously.  People need to look at some of the videos that Ateya fans are making in regards to trying her regimen.  One girl I saw...can you say thin thin thin thin stringy hair?  Balding edges?  But yet she still proceeded to glue in tracks because Ateya did it?  I was watching that video like "are you serious?"
> 
> I agree with another poster who said that this whole thing was blown out of proportion.  No one was being downright nasty to Ateya or calling her bad names or insulting her.  People just like to read too much into things sometimes, as always...same person.....


 I saw that same video and was feeling the same way


----------



## Irresistible (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I'm talking about the comments that were stated on HERE, LHCF....not YouTube.  No one on LHCF was getting nasty with Ateya.  LHCF has nothing to do with YouTube.  What happens on YouTube is on YouTube.  LHCF is not responsible and does not accept liability.


again ur making too much sense here


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Keyword: regimen.  Not "Ateya" as a person.


I think it is hard to separate the two.

If I write a book and people read it and then they call it crap, isnt that like inadvertently dissing the author too?


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 29, 2008)

GEESH all the hoopla . 
What's on the video and blog is what she does and what works for her .  Very informational though..


----------



## ebonimama (Aug 29, 2008)

JCoily said:


> I'm glad that she's found a routine that works for her, but that's a lot of heat, a lot of protein, a lot of manipulation and a she relaxes her hair within an inch of it's life.
> 
> If I were focusing on looks vs substance then i'd take on her regimen, but I don't think it's sustainable for healthy hair or length retention over the long term.
> 
> I do enjoy her videos and her hair is pretty, but I gotta tell the truth on that regimen.


 
Girl I was thinking the same thing.  Why in the world is she combing her hair with that small toothed comb so excessively, yikes!  But her hair is on point lol!!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> i agree. Everyone has something about their regi that works for them but could cause all types of drama to another. Everyone's hair is different.
> 
> 
> I agree. just like Baggying and air drying. No heat caused my hair to break and baggying caused me to have split ends. like i have said, everything ain't for everybody. We all know that, so why the continuous debate over Ateyaa's? Baggying and Air drying get recommended to people all day everyday, and Ateyaa isn't pushing her regi off on anyone.
> ...


 

Girl, yes I am with you on that.  When I read that..... I'm like what does long hair have to do with it.  Some people's short/medium length hair looks better and than someone who has longer hair.  Not saying it's all about looks but still.......

I soooo hope this thread doesn't get locked


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl, yes I am with you on that.  When I read that..... I'm like what does long hair have to do with it.  Some people's short/medium length hair looks better and than someone who has longer hair.  Not saying it's all about looks but still.......
> 
> I soooo hope this thread doesn't get locked



Oh, it's coming


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

Please say it ain't so. It doesn't make sense that almost every Ateya thread gets locked.


----------



## MizzBrown (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl, yes I am with you on that. When I read that*..... I'm like what does long hair have to do with it. Some people's short/medium length hair looks better and than someone who has longer hair. Not saying it's all about looks but still.......*
> 
> I soooo hope this thread doesn't get locked


 
LOL...Didn't even bother commenting on that. For what? You right!


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl, yes I am with you on that.  When I read that..... I'm like what does long hair have to do with it.  Some people's short/medium length hair looks better and than someone who has longer hair.  Not saying it's all about looks but still.......
> 
> I soooo hope this thread doesn't get locked



What does long hair have to do with it?  BECAUSE PEOPLE WERE CALLING OTHERS "HATERS".  Saying that the people who criticized her regimen were "hating" on here.  Have you read the comments on youtube?  Even here?  Saying that people were just hating cause their hair wasn't as healthy and swingin like hers?  That they're bald-headed, etc.

So yeah, that's why I stated what I said, LOL.  The majority of the women who were criticizing her DID have hair longer AND healthier than hers.  My only issue was that people called others "haters."  I (and I know I'm not the only one) didn't think that was necessary, but whatever.

I agree, Ateya is the Beyonce of the Hair Board.  Nobody is allowed to give her props while still making comments that constructively criticizing what she did.  I see no one on the opposing side even bothered to notice what I said about a youtuber making a video, gluing weave in her balding hair all because Ateya did it....hmmmm...see what I mean.  We can't say anything about "her regimen is not the healthiest, that way it won't work for everyone."  Because obviously, it doesn't.

Hell, if I made a video relaxing my hair darn near root-to-tip, I'm pretty sure people would comment asking me why I was overlapping so much.  Why would I get mad because someone noted the obvious, and questioned me about it?  It ain't like I overlapped .5 an inch.....more like 3-4inches.  I don't get why one person is excluded from it all.  Nobody was making threats against the girl, burning crosses in her front lawn, or saying she was a horrible person.  That's crazy.  People are delusional and obviously just want to have something to fuss about.

But in the end, whatever.  Ateya will continue to do what she wants with her hair, achieving the results she wants.  Obviously, her regimen is working for her, but people shouldn't be surprised if it doesn't work for them.  She can do her thing, and everyone else's can do theirs.  If everybody wants to follow her regimen like it's God's will cause it will grow their hair, then do it.  If no one can CONSTRUCTIVELY criticize it due to being equated with sinners who didn't follow Jesus' teachings, then so be it.

Y'all are really blowing this WHOLE situation out of proportion and making it bigger than what it is or should be.  I guess I should just leave the Hair Board to the newbies who follow every bandwagon (yes, AND I used to be one of them), cause the "oldies" who have now learned and have common sense, aren't welcomed to spread knowledge and experience over here anymore .  Excuse us from just trying to prevent another "I did everything (insert person here) did, but my hair doesn't look like hers!" mishap.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> What does long hair have to do with it? BECAUSE PEOPLE WERE CALLING OTHERS "HATERS". Saying that the people who criticized her regimen were "hating" on here. Have you read the comments on youtube? Even here? Saying that people were just hating cause their hair wasn't as healthy and swingin like hers? That they're bald-headed, etc.
> 
> So yeah, that's why I stated what I said, LOL. The majority of the women who were criticizing her DID have hair longer AND healthier than hers. My only issue was that people called others "haters." I (and I know I'm not the only one) didn't think that was necessary, but whatever.
> 
> ...


 I cosign.
Makes perfect sense to me, as a seasoned newbie!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope this thread doesn't get adlock2:


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh wow. I am here to let you know that every "newbie" that comes here isn't jacked up by the head. this site isn't just about starting your hair regimen from scratch. some of us are simply learning to maintain and learn more. that don't mean we ain't have something right from the beginning. 

Nobody is saying what she's doing isn't wrong to some degree. we all know overlapping isn't cool and eventually will lead to damage, but as others have stated, your hair can become damaged from a whole lotta other things aside from that. its been plenty of bandwagons that people have jumped on and fallen off. its about trial and error, something that everyone goes through. So just because you know something now, don't mean u knew it then. Don't act like because u know it now that you're above everyone else. That to me makes you the worse person, because no one knows everything, even the "oldies"


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> What does long hair have to do with it?  BECAUSE PEOPLE WERE CALLING OTHERS "HATERS".  Saying that the people who criticized her regimen were "hating" on here.  Have you read the comments on youtube?  Even here?  Saying that people were just hating cause their hair wasn't as healthy and swingin like hers?  That they're bald-headed, etc.
> 
> So yeah, that's why I stated what I said, LOL.  The majority of the women who were criticizing her DID have hair longer AND healthier than hers.  My only issue was that people called others "haters."  I (and I know I'm not the only one) didn't think that was necessary, but whatever.
> 
> ...


i would hate on a person with thick healthy shoulder length hair than a person with thin mbl hair.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I hope this thread doesn't get adlock2:


 i doubt.
people seem pretty tame.


----------



## pebbles (Aug 29, 2008)

Go easy in this thread, ladies. I'm getting complaints about it. Do your best to keep it open.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

pebbles said:


> Go easy in this thread, ladies. I'm getting complaints about it. Do your best to keep it open.


 
Really? Are you serious?  I'm not sure why peeps are complaining about it.  I thought most of us were going easy.....

I really hate to see another Ateya thread closed.


----------



## Tarae (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Really? Are you serious?  I'm not sure why peeps are complaining about it.  I thought most of us were going easy.....
> 
> * I really hate to see another Ateya thread closed.*


Don't worry, someone will probably start another one next week and the debate will continue.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Really? Are you serious?  I'm not sure why peeps are complaining about it. * I thought most of us were going easy.....
> 
> I really hate to see another Ateya thread closed.


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 29, 2008)

I know her from youtube, she a sweetheart.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 29, 2008)

I typed a response earlier to this, but apparently the thread got deleted when I submitted it (and somehow resurrected).

Anyway, if you _*read*_, I never stated that I was above anyone else.  I used to be on bandwagons too until I realized what worked for me and that what EVERYONE else does isn't what's always for me.  I have a fotki to prove my journey, so why would I lie and act as if I've always had perfect hair?    smh.

And ummmmmm, yeah, I'd rather have healthy thick shoulder length hair than unhealthy stringy MBL hair length too, so I don't see how that comment goes with anything that I stated before.

Once again, people reading too much into stuff, looking for something to argue about.

Anyhoo, in the end, no one's hair is being affected (for those who actually know better).  I'm tired of responding now, lol.  If you get it, you get it, if not, then oh well. 

Burn your hair out and  rip it out with glue all you want.  Take it as your learning experience.  Don't come back here complaining about it.  I like to co-wash, that's like someone who admires my hair, co-washing their hair even if it makes their hair fall out.....that's crazy.  I have no problem with someone stating that my regimen doesn't work for them.  Geez.



fiya'slovechild said:


> Oh wow. I am here to let you know that every "newbie" that comes here isn't jacked up by the head. this site isn't just about starting your hair regimen from scratch. some of us are simply learning to maintain and learn more. that don't mean we ain't have something right from the beginning.
> 
> Nobody is saying what she's doing isn't wrong to some degree. we all know overlapping isn't cool and eventually will lead to damage, but as others have stated, your hair can become damaged from a whole lotta other things aside from that. its been plenty of bandwagons that people have jumped on and fallen off. its about trial and error, something that everyone goes through. So just because you know something now, don't mean u knew it then. Don't act like because u know it now that you're above everyone else. That to me makes you the worse person, because no one knows everything, even the "oldies"





fiya'slovechild said:


> i would hate on a person with thick healthy shoulder length hair than a person with thin mbl hair.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I typed a response earlier to this, but apparently the thread got deleted when I submitted it (and somehow resurrected).
> 
> Anyway, if you _*read*_, I never stated that I was above anyone else.  I used to be on bandwagons too until I realized what worked for me and that what EVERYONE else does isn't what's always for me.  I have a fotki to prove my journey, so why would I lie and act as if I've always had perfect hair?    smh.
> 
> ...


I didn't come here with wrecked hair and i won't leave with it. Yes, my relaxer has been overlapped a few times but nothing bad came from it. I don't glue tracks in my head, so thanks for the advice, but i think i got it.  

and i never said that it was a problem stating that regi's don't work for everyone, thats my main thing as to why all this hoopla over Ateyaa. i know that everything doesn't work for everybody. ateyaa's regi could work for some and not for others, just like with everything else. Thats all i was saying. i hope u didn't take what i said offensive, but i'm stating my view just like everyone else, so i would like it if you didn't respond to me in that type of manner.


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> .. why all this hoopla over Ateyaa. ...


I'll tell ya why.

Cuz her hair is bangin and she has "questionable" tactics and some people cant get over it cuz they "go by the book" and their hair prolly dont look as half as good as hers.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> I'll tell ya why.
> 
> Cuz her hair is bangin and she has "questionable" tactics and some people cant get over it cuz they "go by the book" and their hair prolly dont look as half as good as hers.


 not really.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> What does long hair have to do with it? BECAUSE PEOPLE WERE CALLING OTHERS "HATERS". Saying that the people who criticized her regimen were "hating" on here. Have you read the comments on youtube? Even here? Saying that people were just hating cause their hair wasn't as healthy and swingin like hers? That they're bald-headed, etc.
> 
> So yeah, that's why I stated what I said, LOL. The majority of the women who were criticizing her DID have hair longer AND healthier than hers. My only issue was that people called others "haters." I (and I know I'm not the only one) didn't think that was necessary, but whatever.
> 
> ...


 
Just b/c a person has long hair doesn't mean they can't hate one a person who has shorter hair.  Everyone who has long has doesn't mean that their hair  actually looks good.  I'm not saying anyone was hating but when someone is trying to do good or things that they love, here comes the negativity and the haters as well as the positive. I think I remember, maybe, one or two posts that mentioned hating so it wasn't like everyone was saying it. I don't remember anyone saying they were hating b/c their hair wasn't swinging or looking like hers.

Who is ya'll?  I don't think I'm blowing anything out of proportion.  I could say the same thing about you.....I have read some of your post in other threads along with this one that to me seem critical and maybe rude but I could have taken that the wrong way so.....I kept it moving.  Yes, i believe that all the people who were being rude were blowing it out of proportion.  Afterall, she said repeatedly this is what works for her.  

As for being an oldie, I'm an oldie.  I still suffer setbacks. You learn new things everything.  There is nothing wrong with spreading knowledge but I honestly think there is a certain way it should be said and done.


Also for the girl who glued tracks, I haven't seen that video(maybe I need to check it out) I understand she wanted to do it after seeing Ateya but honestly if you don't have enough hair to cover the tracks or are bald, then YOU should know better. Now that's common sense, at least to me.  I knew this way before coming to LHCF or any hair board.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

Ateya, girl I heart ya!  I have never posted this much in a thread where there was so much controversy or a thread period!  I like how you take the good with the bad and keep on doing you.  You don't care about the negative and rude comments.  I like how handle it w/ class.  HEART YA!!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

~StillALady~ said:


> I'll tell ya why.
> 
> Cuz her hair is bangin and she has "questionable" tactics and some people cant get over it cuz they "go by the book" and their hair prolly dont look as half as good as hers.


 

Girl, I know my hair doesn't look like hers and I've been on this board for how long now.....


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Just b/c a person has long hair doesn't mean they can't hate one a person who has shorter hair. Everyone who has long has doesn't mean that their hair actually looks good. *I'm not saying anyone was hating but when someone is trying to do good or things that they love, here comes the negativity and the haters as well as the positive. I think I remember, maybe, one or two posts that mentioned hating so it wasn't like everyone was saying it. I don't remember anyone saying they were hating b/c their hair wasn't swinging or looking like hers.*
> 
> Who is ya'll? I don't think I'm blowing anything out of proportion. I could say the same thing about you.....I have read some of your post in other threads along with this one that to me seem critical and maybe rude but I could have taken that the wrong way so.....I kept it moving. Yes, i believe that all the people who were being rude were blowing it out of proportion. Afterall, she said repeatedly this is what works for her.
> 
> ...


 
 Thats when the negativity begins. All Ateyaa threads  start out with compliments, but then they turn south. And thats ALL threads about her.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl, I know my hair doesn't look like hers and I've been on this board for how long now.....


lol, i know right???? I'm going to attempt that swang this weekend. her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> I typed a response earlier to this, but apparently the thread got deleted when I submitted it (and somehow resurrected).
> 
> Anyway, if you _*read*_, I never stated that I was above anyone else. I used to be on bandwagons too until I realized what worked for me and that what EVERYONE else does isn't what's always for me. I have a fotki to prove my journey, so why would I lie and act as if I've always had perfect hair?  smh.
> 
> ...


 

I think you're the one who is reading too much into suff, looking for something to argue about......maybe i missed something.  Who said you were above anyone?

The comment on long hair/ short goes w/ when you said the people who were called haters had long hair meaning why would they hate when they have long hair. Get it?

Why would you tell someone to burn their hair out or rip it out w/ glue.  That's really unneccessary.  Just like you're stating your opinion/view.  We are stating ours.  Just b/c you glue tracks in your hair, doesn't mean your going to rip your hair out if you know what your doing.  Bonding glue is really not that bad if applied and taken out correctly.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Thats when the negativity begins. All Ateyaa threads start out with compliments, but then they turn south. And thats ALL threads about her.


 
Girl that's what I know but I just don't understand why.  I love her vids and others who are on LHCF and she have alot of fans.


----------



## Priss Pot (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> I think you're the one who is reading too much into suff, looking for something to argue about......maybe i missed something.  *Who said you were above anyone?*
> 
> The comment on long hair/ short goes w/ when you said the people who were called haters had long hair meaning why would they hate when they have long hair. Get it?
> 
> Why would you tell someone to* burn their hair out or rip it out w/ glue.  That's really unneccessary.*  Just like you're stating your opinion/view.  We are stating ours.  Just b/c you glue tracks in your hair, doesn't mean your going to rip your hair out if you know what your doing.  Bonding glue is really not that bad if applied and taken out correctly.



Reading is fundamental


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl that's what I know but I just don't understand why.  I love her vids and others who are on LHCF and she have alot of fans.


I don't understand either, i really don't. the posts i have made have been just explaining my point of view but i guess it was taken wrong. i just don't see what Ateyaa does any different than all the bandwagons people jump on. The issue is that people don't think her regi can work for others. Why can't it? Some people can handle those types of things. Ateyaa obviously can. You don't get that swang and shininess in unhealthy hair. I've never seen it. So she is doing something right. just because it may be different than what people practice on here doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> lol, i know right???? I'm going to attempt that swang this weekend. her hair is gorgeous!


 
Let me know how it turns out.  I've tried twice already but haven't actually gotten Ateya's swang yet.  I've had a little bounce.  I understand that I may not be able to get her swang but hey I'm going to try my darnest  I don't see why not b/c it looks like we might have the same type of hair, but then again I thought me and a couple of LHCF'ers had the same hair but didn't


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Reading is fundamental


yes it is.......


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Let me know how it turns out.  I've tried twice already but haven't actually gotten Ateya's swang yet.  I've had a little bounce.  I understand that I may not be able to get her swang but hey I'm going to try my darnest  I don't see why not b/c it looks like we might have the same type of hair, but then again I thought me and a couple of LHCF'ers had the same hair but didn't


i doubt i do her regi to the T, as in i have things in mine that i do. but i am going to take what i want from it and incorporate it into mine. The 2 min recon is definitely on my pic up list this evening.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

TSUprincess04 said:


> Reading is fundamental


 
Yes it is.  Thank You.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> I don't understand either, i really don't. the posts i have made have been just explaining my point of view but i guess it was taken wrong. i just don't see what Ateyaa does any different than all the bandwagons people jump on. The issue is that people don't think her regi can work for others. Why can't it? Some people can handle those types of things. Ateyaa obviously can. You don't get that swang and shininess in unhealthy hair. I've never seen it. So she is doing something right. just because it may be different than what people practice on here doesn't make it wrong.


 
I think it may work for some and some it won't, just like w/ any LHCF'er regimen. There are people on here who uses heat regularly w/ no problems.  They may not use it 3 times a week, but still......


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> I think it may work for some and some it won't, just like w/ any LHCF'er regimen. There are people on here who uses heat regularly w/ no problems.  They may not use it 3 times a week, but still......


right. i agree. i use heat once a week with no problems. i know that overlapping isn't good so i wouldn't do that, but she has some really good things that i will definitely try out. Also, to take away the flat ironing and curling iron, i will use a 2 in 1 flat iron and curling iron so that it'll curl while straightening. I think that would be good for those who may not like using a lot of heat.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

my mother used to relaxer her hair from root to tip from the time she was 16 to 37...(now she is going through some things and cut off her hair) and it was still APL(somewhat thin at the ends but people at work were still jealous of her hair..so it must not had been that bad)
She did that to me 3 times and my hair still survived(oh boy did it survive)
Some people have resistant hair, however I don't recommend others to do techniques that is almost guaranteed not to work well for others.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> I think you're the one who is reading too much into suff, looking for something to argue about......maybe i missed something. Who said you were above anyone?
> 
> The comment on long hair/ short goes w/ when you said the people who were called haters had long hair meaning why would they hate when they have long hair. Get it?
> 
> Why would you tell someone to burn their hair out or rip it out w/ glue. That's really unneccessary. Just like you're stating your opinion/view. We are stating ours. Just b/c you glue tracks in your hair, doesn't mean your going to rip your hair out if you know what your doing. Bonding glue is really not that bad if applied and taken out correctly.


how many can actually take it out correctly?


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> i doubt i do her regi to the T, as in i have things in mine that i do. but i am going to take what i want from it and incorporate it into mine. The 2 min recon is definitely on my pic up list this evening.


 
Okay....Sally's (if they still have it) has it on sale for 2 for $10 along w/ the Pro-vitamin leave in, the green tea reconstructor, and the hardcore protein treatment.  

I used to use the 2 min recon when i started my hair journey and I strayed away.(not sure why b/c it really worked)  I've started back now and I thank Ateya for that.  You know we get on these hair boards, reading all these good product reviews and jumping on these bandwagon and becoming PJ's(not good for my hair or my pockets)We forget and abandon some of the things that worked for us, but just didn't know it until you're still having setbacks and decide to go back in time to see what went wrong.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

Oneya said:


> my mother used to relaxer her hair from root to tip from the time she was 16 to 37...(now she is going through some things and cut off her hair) and it was still APL(somewhat thin at the ends but people at work were still jealous of her hair..so it must not had been that bad)
> She did that to me 3 times and my hair still survived(oh boy did it survive)
> Some people have resistant hair, however I don't recommend others to do techniques that is almost guaranteed not to work well for others.


 

Girl some beauticians actually does this and believe this.  They think you need to bring the relaxer to the ends 1-3 times a year.  WTF?

My mom and I was debating about this b/c she believes this but I do not.
I mean, why would you brig it all the way to the ends when it's already relaxed.  I understand if it's a virgin relaxer and it was underprocessed, but other than that, no.....


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

Oneya said:


> how many can actually take it out correctly?


 
I'm not actually sure but it really isn't that hard.  People should know they aren't suppose to rip it out


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl some beauticians actually does this and believe this. They think you need to bring the relaxer to the ends 1-3 times a year. WTF?
> 
> My mom and I was debating about this b/c she believes this but I do not.
> I mean, why would you brig it all the way to the ends when it's already relaxed. I understand if it's a virgin relaxer and it was underprocessed, but other than that, no.....


 when I was 12 after my 3rd relaxer I asked her did I have to put the relaxer on all my hair, why not just the new hair. and she thought the idea was absurb, so after my 3rd i decided it would be my last.
I also asked my mother could i wait a long time in between relaxer, she said my hair would break off..i waited anyway though. So I only got 3 relaxers between the ages of 12-13


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

DaDragonPrincess said:


> I know her from youtube, she a sweetheart.


 
Yes she is


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> I'm not actually sure but it really isn't that hard. People should know they aren't suppose to rip it out


 tee hee.
People know they shouldn't eat unhealthy...but hey! what can you say.lol.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Okay....Sally's (if they still have it) has it on sale for 2 for $10 along w/ the Pro-vitamin leave in, the green tea reconstructor, and the hardcore protein treatment.
> 
> I used to use the 2 min recon when i started my hair journey and I strayed away.(not sure why b/c it really worked) I've started back now and I thank Ateya for that. You know we get on these hair boards, reading all these good product reviews and jumping on these bandwagon and becoming PJ's(not good for my hair or my pockets)We forget and abandon some of the things that worked for us, but just didn't know it until you're still having setbacks and decide to go back in time to see what went wrong.


 
Okay!!!! I'm going to Sally's this evening anyway. Thanks sweetie!!!!



Oneya said:


> how many can actually take it out correctly?


 
It really isn't that hard. You first have to loosen the glue. Some use oil and some use water. the best is to use the bond glue remover to get it out. i've had a weave glued in and it didn't do any harm to my hair.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

Oneya said:


> tee hee.
> People know they shouldn't eat unhealthy...but hey! what can you say.lol.


 
Girl, now you know that's different and youy know all the unhealthy food is ummmm ummmm good  It really is


----------



## Paradox (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Girl, now you know that's different and youy know all the unhealthy food is ummmm ummmm good It really is


 right after sayin that I started craving a snicker bar(even though I can get some yogurt or raisins instead).
I am so hungry right now!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

I want pizza right about now(Papa John's) but I'm suppose to be low carbing......I'm debating


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

fiya'slovechild said:


> Okay!!!! I'm going to Sally's this evening anyway. Thanks sweetie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't that hard. You first have to loosen the glue. Some use oil and some use water. the best is to use the bond glue remover to get it out. i've had a weave glued in and it didn't do any harm to my hair.


 
Me, too.....back in the day I loved my glue and weave.  I used to get quick weave or the weave glued to my scalp and kept it in for at least 6 weeks w/out washing(I know against LHCF rules) and my hair thrived.


----------



## TaurusAngel (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Me, too.....back in the day I loved my glue and weave.  I used to get quick weave or the weave glued to my scalp and kept it in for at least 6 weeks w/out washing(I know against LHCF rules) and my hair thrived.


My bff gets them all the time and she's a full thick BSL. its all about process. if its done right, then it'll work out just fine. 

i've only gotten them about 3 times but i liked it and it was quick to install.


----------



## Sistaslick (Aug 29, 2008)

Y'all still goin' at it. 

Ya'll are like those folks who go out to eat and the staff has to start cleaning tables, passing out the bill, and dimming lights around y'all to get you to leave.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Y'all still goin' at it.
> 
> Ya'll are like those folks who go out to eat and the staff has to start cleaning tables, passing out the bill, and dimming lights around y'all to get you to leave.


 

Girl you know I've never had soooo much to say on any thread since I've been on LHCF or while I was on BBBH or any other hairboard.  I just didn't understand all the negativity and rudeness.

I'm glad to see this thread turned around and maybe won't get locked


----------



## Sistaslick (Aug 29, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> *Girl you know I've never had soooo much to say on any thread since I've been on LHCF or while I was on BBBH or any other hairboard*.  I just didn't understand all the negativity and rudeness.
> 
> I'm glad to see this thread turned around and maybe won't get locked



I know!  They brought you out the woodworks for this one!   Hope all is well with ya by the way!


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 29, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Y'all still goin' at it.
> 
> Ya'll are like those folks who go out to eat and the staff has to start cleaning tables, passing out the bill, and dimming lights around y'all to get you to leave.


 AAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
LMBAO!!!!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 29, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> I know!  They brought you out the woodworks for this one!  Hope all is well with ya by the way!


 


I know-right  I didn't mind thought.  I love Ateya

Yep all is well.  And you?


----------



## SparklingFlame (Aug 29, 2008)

Sistaslick said:


> Y'all still goin' at it.
> 
> Ya'll are like those folks who go out to eat and the staff has to start cleaning tables, passing out the bill, and dimming lights around y'all to get you to leave.


Now that was funny girl!!!!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Aug 29, 2008)

Why does this young lady keep getting brought up and argued over every other week?


----------



## pebbles (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sorry, ladies. Thread closed.


----------



## Enchantmt (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm saying it for the last time, all this negativity over youtube and Ateyaa needs to stop. I'm all for the rule of ONLY posting your OWN vids if it will keep the drama down.  *Any future threads regarding this will automatically be deleted from view*. Censorship? Perhaps. Read the rules you agreed to when you joined the forum. Ladies, we're supposed to be above this type of behavior.


----------

